# mia prima volta e..



## Old tuareg (18 Settembre 2007)

E mia prima confessione..

Buongiorno a tutti!
Mi chiamo XXXX ho 32 anni, sposato da 4 con una bambina di 8 mesi..

Già una volta ero capitato su questo forum e ci sono capitato nuovamente per raccontarmi..
Le storie su questo forum immagino abbiano sempre lo stesso contenuto: una relazione "principale" che viene toccata, scossa e messa in discussione da una relazione con un altra..
E così è capitato a me che, da un tranquillo pranzo di lavoro nella calura di luglio, mi sono ritrovato su un prato ad abbracciarmi e a baciarmi con una mia collega poco più grande di me, con una relazione anch'essa non soddisfacente..
Lo scambio di coccole e di tenerezze che mancavano ad entrambi è diventato un sentimento molto forte, di totale apertura reciproca con una dichiarazione di sentimenti di amore che lei ha fatto nei miei confronti e con dei sentimenti miei di fortissima vicinanza..
Ben consapevoli che questa parentesi prima o poi si chiuderà, continuiamo a vederci, a frequentarci..non abbiamo mai avuto rapporti sessuali ma piuttosto uno scambio di tenerezze infinito..forse anche più appagante..
Lei dice di non avere aspettative nei miei confronti..mi continua a dire che le ho fatto capire tante cose sulla relazione con il suo lui e che con me sta bene..anzi mi ama..
I nostri incontri sono o al lavoro o in ore rubate al lavoro..
Io mi sento coinvolto in pieno sogno una notte di poter dormire con lei per "sentirla" ancora di più..ma dall'altra parte nutro una forte confusione verso mia moglie..non sento di amarla come prima, la vedo come un'ottima madre ma i miei occhi non vedono più una moglie e soprattutto un amante..
Da quando è nata la piccola è cambiata in tutto e per tutto ( è normale starete dicendo) così come sono cambiato io..al centro c'è la bambina e tutto il resto è secondario..
Io mi sto accorgendo di tante cose di me stesso e ci sto male..

Da una parte un forte amore e dall'altra un forte affetto..
Da una parte la soddisfazione narcisistica e il raggiungimento di un maggiore benessere personale dall'altra un progetto più grande di costruire una famiglia con rinunce e sacrifici..
Sento di non essere onesto con me stesso e con gli altri..
Grazie per l'attenzione
Saluti


----------



## Iris (18 Settembre 2007)

*Tuareg*

Io non so che dirti...non mi è mai capitato.
In ufficio da me è un mortorio.


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non so che dirti...non mi è mai capitato.
> In ufficio da me è un mortorio.


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2007)

tuareg ha detto:


> Da una parte un forte amore e dall'altra un forte affetto..
> Da una parte la soddisfazione narcisistica e il raggiungimento di un maggiore benessere personale dall'altra un progetto più grande di costruire una famiglia con rinunce e sacrifici..


Scusa eh, ma ci si dovrebbe sposare per amore no? Aspetta aspetta...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (18 Settembre 2007)

tuareg ha detto:


> E mia prima confessione..
> 
> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Mi chiamo XXXX ho 32 anni, sposato da 4 con una bambina di 8 mesi..
> ...


 
benvenuto caro Tuareg, non ti invidio.... per niente. non so che consigli darti:astenersi, fuggire a gambe levate e tutto il resto sarebbe inutile; da ciò che scrivi è ben chiaro che tu le sai queste cose, le stai ponderando. quello che forse non sai (e spero per te tu non lo sappia mai) è quanto si può soffrire quando una persona a cui si è tenuto davvero improvvisamente debba sparire. tanto più dai spazio alla relazione, tanto più le concedi di entrare dentro di te tanto più sarà doloroso e difficile interromperla. a meno che tu non riesca a concretizzarla e tralascio in questo caso gli ovvi problemi che tutto questo possa comportare. E molto comune ciò che hai scritto ma, per molti, tutto questo ha come unica fine una grossa sofferenza. almeno questo è accaduto a me e questo porto come esperienza. Ti auguro di cuore che non sia così. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## cat (18 Settembre 2007)

questa cosa è successa a luglio, siamo a metà settembre. magai di mezzo c'è stata anche pausa ferie.
non dire nulla, non fare nulla. decanta un po.

magari si risolve tutto con un nulla di fatto.
la tua bambina ha soli otto mesi.

se senti bisogno di dare e ricevere amore prendi in braccio lei, la coccoli,coccola tua moglie.

ti ha appena dato una figlia. questo non significa nulla per te?


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ti ha appena dato una figlia. questo non significa nulla per te?


infatti. Trascurato, messo in secondo piano, facile fuggire. Quante ne ho sentite di queste storie... Chissà se succede anche il contrario?


----------



## cat (18 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> infatti. Trascurato, messo in secondo piano, facile fuggire. Quante ne ho sentite di queste storie... Chissà se succede anche il contrario?


ipocrisie allo stato puro. cazzo
io so di uno in città da me che si è scopato una che conosco mentre la moglie era all'ospedale a partorire.

esseri schifosi.


----------



## Old pincopallina (18 Settembre 2007)

*ma*

tuareg...scusa eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	












faccio sbollire la rabbia e poi ti rispondo ...con calma  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(oh ma sono tutti così??? appena si diventa papà??)


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ipocrisie allo stato puro. cazzo
> io so di uno in città da me che si è scopato una che conosco mentre la moglie era all'ospedale a partorire.
> 
> esseri schifosi.



eh già... Vorrei capire il perché...  O davvero siamo noi donne che quando diventiamo madri non amiamo più loro come prima? Non che giustifichi eh, vorrei solo capire...


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2007)

pincopallina ha detto:


> tuareg...scusa eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il mio ex marito se n'è andato che mia figlia (ops, nostra figlia) aveva otto mesi...


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Settembre 2007)

tuareg ha detto:


> E mia prima confessione..
> 
> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Mi chiamo XXXX ho 32 anni, sposato da 4 con una bambina di 8 mesi..
> ...


 
Mi pare l'incontro di due solitudini.

E anche dividendola a mezzo la solitudine, in queste relazioni, sempre soli si rimane!

Lei rappresneta il conforto per il tuo non esser più al centro dell'attenzione di tua moglie...rifletti sul fatto che anche tua moglie (e ne abbia lette diverse..) uscendo dal ruolo madre potrebbe avvertire di non essere più al centro della tua.

Come la prenderesti?

E' chiaramente una provocazione per farti ragionare su ciò che stai mettendo in ballo, sul fatto che difficilmente poi se ne esce senza rompersi qualche ossicino e magari romperne anche a chi non si aspetta che proprio tu glieli rompa, le persone che tu ami (se ancora le ami).

Se la riusposta è ora devo, voglio pensare prima a me, ci può stare, ma allora il problema non è tua moglie...o non solo lei.


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se la riusposta è ora devo, voglio pensare prima a me, ci può stare, ma allora il problema non è tua moglie...o non solo lei.


Certo, Tuareg mi raccomando la bambina eh... Non che tua moglie passa le notti in bianco e tu sogni l'altra o peggio ancora ...


----------



## Old Angel (18 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> infatti. Trascurato, messo in secondo piano, facile fuggire. Quante ne ho sentite di queste storie... Chissà se succede anche il contrario?


Succede succede


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Succede succede


Sì? Di una madre che pochi mesi dopo il parto si innamora follemente? Ma va? Racconta racconta...


----------



## Old tuareg (18 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi pare l'incontro di due solitudini.
> 
> E anche dividendola a mezzo la solitudine, in queste relazioni, sempre soli si rimane!
> 
> ...


Il problema sono io!
non è mia moglie e non è neanche l'altra..
Di questo ne sono ultraconsapevole..
Non devo essere ipocrita con me stesso e nemmeno con gli altri..
Posso reprimermi nel sentire alcuni sentimenti ma non posso certo negarmi che dentro di me esistano..
I sentimenti falsi sono la cosa più brutta in assoluta sia a livello amicale e ancor di più a livello di coppia..
Se dovessi adesso agire di istinto mi chiuderei da ambedue le parti..basta nulla più con nessuno..ma so che è una fuga e non un risolvere un problema..

Grazie a tutti perchè i vostri commenti piacevoli e non mi aiutano a sciogliere una serie di nodi...


----------



## Old Angel (18 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì? Di una madre che pochi mesi dopo il parto si innamora follemente? Ma va? Racconta racconta...



Mia moglie due mesi dopo il parto andava a letto con il tipo, mentre ancora allattava....a più di due anni di distanza solo a pensarci mi vengono i conati di vomito, certe schifezze non sono solo un prerogativa maschile


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (18 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ipocrisie allo stato puro. cazzo
> io so di uno in città da me che si è scopato una che conosco mentre la moglie era all'ospedale a partorire.
> 
> esseri schifosi.


 
io, essere schifoso, l'ho fatto qualche giorno dopo, quando mia moglie era ancora in clinica per il cesareo.  sembra impossibile ma andò proprio così. quando mi consegnarono tra le mani il mio secondogenito, ho sentito tutto il mio fallimento di uomo. qualsiasi cosa avessi potuto fare qualunque amore o affetto averssi potuto dargli quell'esserino, inerme, indifeso, era già stato tradito, e proprio dalla persona che lo aveva messo al mondo. quell'uomo era (ed è) lo stesso uomo capace di ogni slancio, di ogni cosa per amore e affetto come poteva essere caduto così in basso rinnegando e calpestando ogni principio etico e morale? non mi sono mai dato una risposta. ma quando stringo a me i miei figli, quando mi corrono incontro, sono consapevole di non meritarmi una fortuna così. e qualsiasi torto potesse avere mia moglie nei miei confronti non doveva essere ripagato con quella moneta, in quel modo. ma la cosa più allucinante è che non riesco a "giustificarmi" io sentivo tutto eppure ho agito ugualmente. non può restare che rimorso, rimpianto e corruzione.

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (18 Settembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Mia moglie due mesi dopo il parto andava a letto con il tipo, mentre ancora allattava....a più di due anni di distanza solo a pensarci mi vengono i conati di vomito, certe schifezze non sono solo un prerogativa maschile


Vabbè Giangi, il tuo è un caso limite...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Come va, uccellaccio???
E' una vita che non ti si legge o mi sbaglio?


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2007)

tuareg ha detto:


> Non devo essere ipocrita con me stesso e nemmeno con gli altri..
> Posso reprimermi nel sentire alcuni sentimenti ma non posso certo negarmi che dentro di me esistano..
> I sentimenti falsi sono la cosa più brutta in assoluta sia a livello amicale e ancor di più a livello di coppia..
> Se dovessi adesso agire di istinto mi chiuderei da ambedue le parti..basta nulla più con nessuno..ma so che è una fuga e non un risolvere un problema..
> ...


Dai su non prendertela. Allora. La bambina. La priorità. Anche concretamente non solo come pensiero. Ricomincia da lei. L'altra sognala pure. E aspetta a fare casino con tua moglie. Scusa ma devo scappare, cio, stai sereno.


----------



## Old Angel (18 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè Giangi, il tuo è un caso limite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  solo un periodo di crisetta, diciamo più incazzatura con il mondo intero, per questa mancanza di valori di obbiettivi e di palle in generale....ma si tira avanti, il 4° è arrivato però dopo tutta la cacca sento che la mia vita mi sta stretta.


----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2007)

tuareg ha detto:


> *Il problema sono io!
> non è mia moglie e non è neanche l'altra..
> Di questo ne sono ultraconsapevole..*
> Non devo essere ipocrita con me stesso e nemmeno con gli altri..
> ...


Quindi cosa hai deciso di fare?


----------



## cat (18 Settembre 2007)

*e l'altra?*

e l'amante?
che dice di amare, tampina e si fa coccolare a campi da un uomo sposato e per giunta appena diventato padre?

che donna è colei che si insinua in una famiglia appena composta in questo modo?

e tu naturalmente tuareg, tu......stai con la tua amante mentre, ovvio, tua moglie ti accudisce tua figlia a casa.
tra pannolini, pianti di notte, vomiti di latte, coliche gassose.
tu, bravo che sei, le coccole, le carezze, le affettuosità le dai all'altra.

bravo


----------



## La Lupa (18 Settembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai finito i buchi alla cinta eh?
Quanto alle palle...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... scarseggiano Giangi, scarseggiano...


----------



## Old tuareg (18 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> eche donna è colei che si insinua in una famiglia appena composta in questo modo?


Quanto moralismo del cazzo!!



> e tu naturalmente tuareg, tu......stai con la tua amante mentre, ovvio, tua moglie ti accudisce tua figlia a casa.
> tra pannolini, pianti di notte, vomiti di latte, coliche gassose.
> tu, bravo che sei, le coccole, le carezze, le affettuosità le dai all'altra.
> 
> bravo


E comunque queste te le puoi risparmiare!!..

ricordati che nella coppia le cose si fanno sempre in due!..e il profilo di "povera vittima" che qualcuno sta costruendo attorno a mia moglie non è poi così veritiero..forse lei non mi sta tradendo ma sta agendo delle cose che sicuramente non vanno..


----------



## cat (18 Settembre 2007)

non è per nulla moralismo del cazzo. è morale, etica, onestà.

* e dimmi bello mio, che cavolo ti farebbe tua moglie di così grave che tu qui ancora non hai detto per meritarsi le corna che le fai?*



ma non ti fa schifo nemmeno un po quella donnetta che ti scopi a campi ?
ma tu pensi che sia una donnetta seria e virtuosa? che ami solo te? e magari il giorno dopo si fa coccolare da un altro pivello come te!


vergognati!!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2007)

Tuareg cosa hai deciso di fare?


----------



## Old tuareg (18 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi cosa hai deciso di fare?


Adesso non lo so..


----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2007)

tuareg ha detto:


> Adesso non lo so..


... pero' lo sai che dovrai fare delle rinunce vero?

PS tua moglie non sa ancora niente vero?


----------



## La Lupa (18 Settembre 2007)

Eh sì.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ci vorrebbe una bella guerra.

Mi trovo a pensarlo sempre più spesso.


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> non è per nulla moralismo del cazzo. è morale, etica, onestà.
> 
> *e dimmi bello mio, che cavolo ti farebbe tua moglie di così grave che tu qui ancora non hai detto per meritarsi le corna che le fai?*
> 
> ...


Cat, moderati per favore...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Intanto ha detto che ancora non son andati a letto, anche se qualcosa c'è stato.

Dovremmo sempre partire, secondo me, dal presupposto che se uno/a viene qui ad aprirsi, a confessare anche quello che lo pone sotto una luce non certo fulgida  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , non lo fa per autocompiacimento (tranne sporadici casi che si commentano da soli) ma perchè avverte che il suo agire gli/le crea qualche conflitto, perchè avverte che qualcosa non va.

Non mi pare che tuareg si sia sperticato in dichiarazioni di amore per l'altra, ma che abbia ben distinto fra i di lei "Ti amo" e il suo sentirla vicina, il suo desiderarla, ma anche la confusione che ha nei sentimenti verso sua moglie ....

E' sfruculiando insieme in mezzo a questi che forse può trovare una qualche spiegazione o magari che è meglio finirla con sua moglie...ma non certo in un vaffa...


----------



## cat (18 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cat, moderati per favore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*tutta tattica mio caro fedi.*
 sono stata aggressiva con lui per tirargli furoi le palle e farlo essere veramente se stesso qui e subito mi ha detto *moralismo del cazzo* e ha cominciato a tirar fuori che sua moglie non è priprio tutta santa donna.


bene, bene, dopo di che è sparito senza rispondere alla mia domanda.
outing  caro mio.


----------



## cat (18 Settembre 2007)

tuareg ha detto:


> Quanto moralismo del cazzo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

eccolo qui il vero tuareg!


troppo banale. troppo facile
io qui con umuncoli come tuareg mi annoio!


----------



## Old AlexRo (18 Settembre 2007)

A me è capitato due volte con due mie colleghe. La prima volta (quattro o cinque anni fa) si è licenziata lei per non starci male. E non ho detto cazzi. Ho detto cambiare lavoro per non starci male. 
La seconda (in questo periodo) mi sono messo in andare io a cercare lavoro altrove. Perchè nel mio caso finiscono sempre male queste cose. Con sofferenza estrema di tutti. Pensaci! E bada ben che non discuto il tuo rapporto a casa. Non è che per forza uno debba essere cuor di leone come pensano le signore di questo forum e fare scelte da romanzi rosa. 
 A volte la soluzione migliore per tutti è quella meno romantica e più pratica, come una convivenza con piedi e staffe in numero variabile.

Ciao.


----------



## Bruja (18 Settembre 2007)

*tuareg*

Pert quanto possibile eviterò di fare facile moralismo, ma un paio di cosette bisogna che te le dica.
Tua moglie è distratta dalla figlia... ed è fatale, capita a tutte le coppie che l'arrivo di un figlio sposti il baricentro degli interessi.
La tua collega o amica, lasciatelo dire, sapeva benissimo dove andava a parere quindi, non la giudico, ma qualunque donna di media intellkigenza, quidi parlo dei noi donne non di lei in particolare, sa che in caso di crisi matrimoniale per "trascuratezza dell'esigenze dell'uomo", con quattrro coccole, mezz'ora aòl giorno di scolto e qualche moina si entra a gamba tesa nel matrimonio!  Casi come questo ne sentisamo continuamente
E passiamo a te....
E' normale che ti senta un po' trascurato, ma non confondiamo questo con la voglia di novità, la lusinga seduttiva, l'attrazione degli ormoni.  Sei in piena tempesta e tutto sta a capire se è una tempesta estiva o se diventerà proprio un fattore climatico stabile.
Tu devi farti delle domnande chiare, capire se davvero è tua moglie a non darti quel che cerchi o se quel che cerchi è proprio posizionato fuori dal vostro rapporto di coppia.
Non voglio apparire una bacchettona moralista, ma tu te la sta raccontando, perchè alla fine, lo sai benissimo cosa sarebbe giusto fare, ma ci vuole troppa forza di carattere e, soprattutto, la capacità di vedere che se la faccenda venisse a galla (e le incognite spesso sono micidiali) ti giocheresti non il sollazzo ad intervalli ma la quotidianità non più serena.
Quando valuto una persona che tradisce (poco conta che non ci sia ancora andato a letto, è solo un fatto circostanziale) penso sempre che ho davanti una persona che ha il coraggio di ingannare di inconsapevolmente si fida, ma non ha le palle per dire a quella stessa persona che qualcosa non va....  Ormai ho la convinzione che il dialogo sincero all'interno della coppia sia la cosa più coraggiosa che si possa affrontare.
Vedila così, spesso per godere di sensazione e "sentimenti" esterni si porta l'inganno e la menzogna nella propria realtà quotidiana e bisogna proprio dire che l'attrazione rende imprudenti, queste cose sono come il bluff a poker... prima o poi qualcuno lo viene a vedere!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> benvenuto caro Tuareg, non ti invidio.... per niente. non so che consigli darti:astenersi, fuggire a gambe levate e tutto il resto sarebbe inutile; da ciò che scrivi è ben chiaro che tu le sai queste cose, le stai ponderando. quello che forse non sai (e spero per te tu non lo sappia mai) è quanto si può soffrire quando una persona a cui si è tenuto davvero improvvisamente debba sparire. tanto più dai spazio alla relazione, tanto più le concedi di entrare dentro di te tanto più sarà doloroso e difficile interromperla. a meno che tu non riesca a concretizzarla e tralascio in questo caso gli ovvi problemi che tutto questo possa comportare. E molto comune ciò che hai scritto ma, per molti, tutto questo *ha come unica fine una grossa sofferenza. almeno questo è accaduto a me e questo porto come esperienza.* Ti auguro di cuore che non sia così.
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
Saro' sintetica: benvenuto, e confermo con il sangue quello che ha scritto B.D., per esperienza vissuta assolutamente analoga alla tua.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> infatti. Trascurato, messo in secondo piano, facile fuggire. Quante ne ho sentite di queste storie... Chissà se succede anche il contrario?


a me è successo, a volte messa da parte da un papà - mammo che ha fatto per un lungo periodo dei figli il suo fulcro di vita (non valga come scusante per il mio comportamento, s'intende!)

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> A me è capitato due volte con due mie colleghe. La prima volta (quattro o cinque anni fa) si è licenziata lei per non starci male. E non ho detto cazzi. Ho detto cambiare lavoro per non starci male.
> La seconda (in questo periodo) mi sono messo in andare io a cercare lavoro altrove. Perchè nel mio caso finiscono sempre male queste cose. Con sofferenza estrema di tutti. Pensaci! E bada ben che non discuto il tuo rapporto a casa. *Non è che per forza uno debba essere cuor di leone come pensano le signore di questo forum e fare scelte da romanzi rosa. *
> *A volte la soluzione migliore per tutti è quella meno romantica e più pratica, come una convivenza con piedi e staffe in numero variabile.*
> 
> Ciao.


 
Ma non mi fare il cinico, va, che nei hai di pastasciutta da mangiare.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













 Bacio!


----------



## Old AlexRo (18 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma non mi fare il cinico, va, che nei hai di pastasciutta da mangiare....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cinismo? Mais non!
E' senso della realtà. La vita è spesso una tonalità di grigio. Tanto vale scegliere quella che si intona bene.


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a me è successo, a volte messa da parte da un papà - mammo che ha fatto per un lungo periodo dei figli il suo fulcro di vita (non valga come scusante per il mio comportamento, s'intende!)
> 
> Bacio!


Quindi se ho capito bene tu l'hai tradito perché trascurava te e badava troppo ai figli? Mi spieghi come succede...immagino che i bimbi fossero già grandicelli però...


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2007)

tuareg ha detto:


> ..e il profilo di "povera vittima" che qualcuno sta costruendo attorno a mia moglie non è poi così veritiero..forse lei non mi sta tradendo ma sta agendo delle cose che sicuramente non vanno..


quindi la stai punendo? Amando un'altra donna? Spiega spiega...


----------



## Old pincopallina (18 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> *e qualsiasi torto potesse avere mia moglie nei miei confronti non doveva essere ripagato con quella moneta, in quel modo. ma la cosa più allucinante è che non riesco a "giustificarmi" io sentivo tutto eppure ho agito ugualmente. non può restare che rimorso, rimpianto e corruzione*.
> 
> bastardo dentro


tuareg 
un suggerimento: ascolta le parole di BD e fai una valutazione obiettiva di quello che potrebbe succedere alla tua neofamiglia se tua moglie scoprisse tutto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*sintesi*



tuareg ha detto:


> E mia prima confessione..
> 
> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Mi chiamo XXXX ho 32 anni, sposato da 4 con una bambina di 8 mesi..
> ...


Non ti senti più al centro dell'attenzione della mamma/moglioe perché lei pensa di doversi occupare di un figlio vero.
Tu da una parte cerchi tenerezze e coccole dalla collega (che ti compensa della carenza da parte dio tua moglie) dall'altra devi reimparare a vedere tua moglie come donna perché ora che è evidente che è una madre senti il rapporto un po' incestuoso.
Fase abbastanza comune, ma che viene generalmente superata in una settimana.
Sbrigati a crescere e a essere uomo e padre!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Cinismo? Mais non!
> E' senso della realtà. La vita è spesso una tonalità di grigio. Tanto *vale scegliere quella che si intona bene*.


Ed è qui che mi caschi!
Ste cose non si intonano mai bene. Nemmeno tu mi appari un fiore...o sbaglio?!

Bacio!


----------



## Old AlexRo (19 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ed è qui che mi caschi!
> Ste cose non si intonano mai bene. Nemmeno tu mi appari un fiore...o sbaglio?!
> 
> Bacio!


Non sbagli. Ma mi pare che nessuno qui gli abbia detto che non si soffre. Anzi. E' chiaro come il sole che una storia su presupposti del genere non avrà gioco forza un lietofine. Qualsiasi questo sia. Il problema è semmai colpevolizzare ciò che potrebbe chiudersi in poche settimane, con al limite una scopata fuori casa. E a quel punto BD ha descritto molto bene la sua esperienza e lo stato d'animo che si prova nel tornare a casa, nel vedere i figli traditi e tutto il resto. Io non ho figli ed ho un rapporto con mia moglie particolare, ma non ci vedo tutto 'sto scandalo in ciò che tuareg ha descritto.
Si sta facendo una storiella con la collega perchè in questo momento della vita così vuole che sia. 
La moglie vittima. Lui carnefice. La collega puttana. Sono tutti luoghi comuni dei quali è facile scrivere risposte pungenti allo scopo di "scoprire" le carte di una situazione fin troppo chiara. Ha voglia di una storia. La mogliettina neomamma ha altro a cui pensare. Nella migliore delle ipotesi rinsavisce e rinuncia. Nella peggiore (e più probabile) torna a casa coi sensi di colpa. Grigiore certamente. Ma non morte nera.


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Si sta facendo una storiella con la collega perchè in questo momento della vita così vuole che sia.


In questo momento c'è una bambina. Punto. Che credo sia stata voluta da entrambi, o no?


----------



## Old debby (19 Settembre 2007)

Ciao.
Un mese fa ho scoperto il mio compagno che si scambiava decine di sms (e un paio di mail) compromettenti con una semi sconosciuta.
Gli sms alla tizia li scriveva chiuso in bagno per non farsi vedere da me (e lo squallore della cosa mi pare evidente...).
Ma il peggio del peggio è che la più fitta corrispondenza fra i due, con relativa decisione di vedersi quanto prima per "saltarsi addosso all'istante" (testuali parole) è avvenuta nei due giorni in cui ero in un'altra città per lavoro e lui era a casa ad "accudire" nostra figlia di 1 anno.
Ho scoperto tutto. Sbattuto fuori casa all'istante senza possibilità di ritorno!!
Secondo me non ti conviene rischiare di buttare all'aria quello che hai.
La bambina, se fra te e tua moglie dovesse finire male, ti mancherebbe più di ogni altra cosa...
Prima che sia troppo tardi cerca di far capire alla tua compagna che ti senti trascurato, dividi con lei gli impegni che derivano dal dover accudire una bimba e passate del tempo insieme voi tre...tanto tempo...

Un saluto e in bocca al lupo!!
Debby


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*Senti ciccino...*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Non sbagli. Ma mi pare che nessuno qui gli abbia detto che non si soffre. Anzi. E' chiaro come il sole che una storia su presupposti del genere non avrà gioco forza un lietofine. Qualsiasi questo sia. Il problema è semmai colpevolizzare ciò che potrebbe chiudersi in poche settimane, con al limite una scopata fuori casa. E a quel punto BD ha descritto molto bene la sua esperienza e lo stato d'animo che si prova nel tornare a casa, nel vedere i figli traditi e tutto il resto. Io non ho figli ed ho un rapporto con mia moglie particolare, ma non ci vedo tutto 'sto scandalo in ciò che tuareg ha descritto.
> Si sta facendo una storiella con la collega perchè in questo momento della vita così vuole che sia.
> La moglie vittima. Lui carnefice. La collega puttana. Sono tutti luoghi comuni dei quali è facile scrivere risposte pungenti allo scopo di "scoprire" le carte di una situazione fin troppo chiara. Ha voglia di una storia. La mogliettina neomamma ha altro a cui pensare. Nella migliore delle ipotesi rinsavisce e rinuncia. Nella peggiore (e più probabile) torna a casa coi sensi di colpa. Grigiore certamente. Ma non morte nera.


...ti piace ciccino? Scegli vezzeggitivo che preferisci e che ti davano da piccolo ...topolino? Pasticcetto?
Ma sai che dici cosa da bambino avvallando il comportamento infantile di Tuareg?
Tuareg si comporta da bimbo geloso in un modo più che egoistico...in modo infantilmente egocentrico...
Ma avete la più pallida idea di cosa significhi un bimbo piccolo?



*x Tuareg*
Ma tu in casa che ci vai a fare?
Aspetti di trovare la pppa pronta, i vestiti pronti e ...il letto pronto?
Ma stai partecipando a quell'evento straordinario che è la vita appena nata di tua figlia che si sta sviluppando?
Ma ti stai perdendo i suoi primi sorrisi per rotolarti con una deficiente?
Ma occupati di tua figlia per due giorni e dai il tempo a tua moglie per andare a riposarsi e farsi bella e poi vedi come ci si sente!!
Non si può perché lei che allatta al seno? E allora ti rendi conto che deve ritagliarsi il tempo per una doccia veloce e dormire un po'?
Ma dai un po' di maturità!!


----------



## Old AlexRo (19 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ti piace ciccino? Scegli vezzeggitivo che preferisci e che ti davano da piccolo ...topolino? Pasticcetto?
> Ma sai che dici cosa da bambino avvallando il comportamento infantile di Tuareg?
> Tuareg si comporta da bimbo geloso in un modo più che egoistico...in modo infantilmente egocentrico...
> Ma avete la più pallida idea di cosa significhi un bimbo piccolo?


Ho premesso che io non ho figli e non invidio la situazione. Ho premesso che BD ha descritto molto bene come ci si sente in quel caso. Da bambino mi chiamavano cicciobombo e forse anche grazie a questo non ho intenzione di crescere. Devo rifarmi.
Non giudico i comportamenti degli altri. Non giustifico. Mi limito a dire secondo me a cosa va incontro. Le mamme siete voi. Tra l'altro non mi è chiaro come si possa risolvere il problema semplicemente dicendogli di farsi un bidet freddo.

Io sono il bambino che cerca emozioni ed in quanto tale dico a tuareg: Fatti la tua storia consapevole che andrai incontro a sofferenza (di tutti, non solo tua) e sensi di colpa. 
Se vale la pena (per me è valsa)..

@Debby: Trovo davvero ammirevole questa fermezza di intenti. Fuori al primo errore.
E così ora il figlio ha un genitore in meno. Io sarei dilaniato dal dubbio se ho fatto bene o meno. Se vedessi in lui anche un solo spiraglio di pentimento starei tentando di capire, di perdonare, di riprovare. Sicuramente sono un debole.


----------



## Iris (19 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ti piace ciccino? Scegli vezzeggitivo che preferisci e che ti davano da piccolo ...topolino? Pasticcetto?
> Ma sai che dici cosa da bambino avvallando il comportamento infantile di Tuareg?
> Tuareg si comporta da bimbo geloso in un modo più che egoistico...in modo infantilmente egocentrico...
> Ma avete la più pallida idea di cosa significhi un bimbo piccolo?
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Old debby (19 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Ho premesso che io non ho figli e non invidio la situazione. Ho premesso che BD ha descritto molto bene come ci si sente in quel caso. Da bambino mi chiamavano cicciobombo e forse anche grazie a questo non ho intenzione di crescere. Devo rifarmi.
> Non giudico i comportamenti degli altri. Non giustifico. Mi limito a dire secondo me a cosa va incontro. Le mamme siete voi. Tra l'altro non mi è chiaro come si possa risolvere il problema semplicemente dicendogli di farsi un bidet freddo.
> 
> Io sono il bambino che cerca emozioni ed in quanto tale dico a tuareg: Fatti la tua storia consapevole che andrai incontro a sofferenza (di tutti, non solo tua) e sensi di colpa.
> ...


 
Scusa, ma chi ti ha detto che è il primo errore?
Dilaniata dal duccio? Non mi pare che lui lo fosse tanto quando prendeva allegramente appuntamento con un'altra per farsi un'allegra sc....a "senza troppe menate" (sempre testuali parole".
Un genitore in meno? Eh...mica è orfana!!


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Ho premesso che io non ho figli e non invidio la situazione.
> 
> Io sono il bambino che cerca emozioni ed in quanto tale dico a tuareg: Fatti la tua storia consapevole che andrai incontro a sofferenza (di tutti, non solo tua) e sensi di colpa.
> Se vale la pena (per me è valsa)..


Ecco visto che figli non ne hai... Continua a fare il bambino che cerca emozioni. Tuareg un paio di giorni da SOLO con la bambina... poi vediamo eh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*Eh?*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Ho premesso che io non ho figli e non invidio la situazione. Ho premesso che BD ha descritto molto bene come ci si sente in quel caso. Da bambino mi chiamavano cicciobombo e forse anche grazie a questo non ho intenzione di crescere. Devo rifarmi.
> Non giudico i comportamenti degli altri. Non giustifico. Mi limito a dire secondo me a cosa va incontro. Le mamme siete voi. Tra l'altro non mi è chiaro come si possa risolvere il problema semplicemente dicendogli di farsi un bidet freddo.
> 
> Io sono il bambino che cerca emozioni ed in quanto tale dico a tuareg: Fatti la tua storia consapevole che andrai incontro a sofferenza (di tutti, non solo tua) e sensi di colpa.
> ...


*Ne è valsa la pena?!*
Ma cosa dici?
Ci hai ben raccontato la tua storia!
Puoi dire che non eri in grado di fare diversamente e non ti condanni ...ma da qui a dire che ne valeva la pena di quella roba lì...dai!!
Non ti accorgi che cerchi disperatamente sicurezza attraverso cose che ti procurano più insicurezza?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non so che dirti...non mi è mai capitato.
> In ufficio da me è un mortorio.


 



































































Iris...m'hai fatto mori'


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Settembre 2007)

E il bello che qualcuna a sto poveretto lo ha fatto scappare 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Tuareg..torna


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ne è valsa la pena?!*
> Ma cosa dici?
> Ci hai ben raccontato la tua storia!
> Puoi dire che non eri in grado di fare diversamente e non ti condanni ...ma da qui a dire che ne valeva la pena di quella roba lì...dai!!
> Non ti accorgi che cerchi disperatamente sicurezza attraverso cose che ti procurano più insicurezza?


 

Credevo avesse un nome diverso


----------



## Old AlexRo (19 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Credevo avesse un nome diverso


Appunto. Diamo il giusto nome alle cose. 
Senza troppi patemi e senza partire alla ricerca di motivazioni più profonde.


----------



## Mari' (19 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> E il bello che qualcuna a sto poveretto lo ha fatto scappare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' qua, e' presente.


----------



## Mari' (19 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Appunto. *Diamo il giusto nome alle cose. *
> Senza troppi patemi e senza partire alla ricerca di motivazioni più profonde.


... lo vogliamo chiamare: Scirocco?


----------



## Iris (19 Settembre 2007)

Tuareg, scirocco, maestrale...qui in ufficio da me non si muove una foglia.
Ecchecavolo!!!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Tuareg, scirocco, maestrale...qui in ufficio da me *non si muove una foglia.*
> Ecchecavolo!!!!


... eppur si muove ...


----------



## Iris (19 Settembre 2007)

Bah....


----------



## Old tuareg (19 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ecco visto che figli non ne hai... Continua a fare il bambino che cerca emozioni. Tuareg un paio di giorni da SOLO con la bambina... poi vediamo eh...


Quello che cerco..quello che chiedo continuamente a mia moglie..ma lei sta vivendo in tutto e per tutto e forse troppo in funzione della bambina..Io vado bene o male se funziono alla bambina..
Non posso farglielo notare perchè si incazza, non posso parlargliene perchè va subito in difesa..
Adesso onn posso stare al pc oggi pomeriggio continuo..
Non è semplice valutare e giudicare se non si vive la situazione dentro..


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2007)

tuareg ha detto:


> Quello che cerco..quello che chiedo continuamente a mia moglie..ma lei sta vivendo in tutto e per tutto e forse troppo in funzione della bambina..Io vado bene o male se funziono alla bambina..
> Non posso farglielo notare perchè si incazza, non posso parlargliene perchè va subito in difesa..
> Adesso onn posso stare al pc oggi pomeriggio continuo..
> Non è semplice valutare e giudicare se non si vive la situazione dentro..


Tuareg fermati un momento e rifletti. PRIMA com'era il vostro rapporto? Capisco bene queste dinamiche, molto bene...


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Settembre 2007)

tuareg ha detto:


> E mia prima confessione..
> 
> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Mi chiamo XXXX ho 32 anni, sposato da 4 con una bambina di 8 mesi..
> ...


... il nuovo... la possibilità di una nuova identità... l'espansione del sé e di sé... oppure, il vecchio _ruolo_, i vecchi _doveri_?... il caos o la regola?... Dioniso o Apollo?... amico mio, c'è una terza via... far _toccare_ i due mondi, quello nuovo e quello vecchio... parlare con tua moglie di quello che ti sta accadendo... apertamente... _dis_-velatamente... rendere _uno_ il _due_... ri-_comporre_ la tua vita all'unità... così da ri-_comporti _anche interiormente... e poi, accada quel che deve accadere... l'esistenza e l'esperienza ti dirà quel che devi fare... quel che senti...


----------



## Bruja (19 Settembre 2007)

*tuareg*

Non posso aspettare, devo uscire quindi comincio subito dicendo una cosa......... sperare che in un matrimonio dove arrivino acnhe dei figli nulla cambi e non si riassesti l'equilibrio delle priorità è proprio non aver presente cosa sia una relazione matrimoniale dinamica.
Non voglio dire nulla sui colori grigi che variamente vengono presi come campionatura di liberalità, ci sono i grigio perla che sono una mediazione accettabile ed i grigio piombo che di solito presumono che qualcuno paghi per gi altri.
Mi pare che tu in questo contesto sia quello che cvuole mantenere la parte eliocentrica dell'infante.  Tutta questa predisposizione alle coccole che ti fa una che, è evidente, ne ha bisogno come te, e che per averle indietro deve mostrarti la parte migliore e più appetibile si sè.... esattamente come fai tu. Dubito che i musi e le contrarietà che hai ib casa tu le mantenga con l'altra, come potresti, nel vostro gioco delle parti dovete essere uno la consolazione, il piacere, lo stimolo e la seduzione dell'altro.
Il mondo ha Peter Pan in esubero, e questi, invece di capire che sono paralizzati nella loro NON crescita, vanno cercando l'Isola che non c'è come se questa fosse la prova della loro libera immaginazione.
Ci sono situazioni in cui non si dovrebbe, queste relazioni spurie e pruriginose, ma tant'é,
finchè si dice che la  libertà è fare quello che si sente giusto per sè e non si arriva a capire che la più grande delle libertà è quellae di non essere dipendenti dalle proprie voglie .... è come parlare in aramaico ad un bimbo dell'asilo.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Settembre 2007)

tuareg ha detto:


> Quello che cerco..quello che chiedo continuamente a mia moglie..ma lei sta vivendo in tutto e per tutto e forse troppo in funzione della bambina..Io vado bene o male se funziono alla bambina..
> Non posso farglielo notare perchè si incazza, non posso parlargliene perchè va subito in difesa..
> Adesso onn posso stare al pc oggi pomeriggio continuo..
> Non è semplice valutare e giudicare se non si vive la situazione dentro..


tua moglie sbaglia. è inutile che qui mettano in croce solo te.
sbaglia, perché, invece di fare la supermamma, escludento te da tante cose, farebbe bene a coinvolgerti a tutto campo nella crescita di vostra figlia.
io ti capisco, credo...  cioè, capisco la situazione. tu che vai al lavoro e lei che insieme a tate, nonne, cognate, sorelle ecc ecc ecc cresce tua figlia, come se fosse una cosa che a te deve riguardare solo di striscio.
il tuo è solo un momento di sbando. ma invece di buttarti in situazioni inutili fuori casa, faresti bene a starci di più a casa, imponendoti, magari, sulle modalità con cui tua moglie gestisce la sua maternità.


----------



## Iris (19 Settembre 2007)

Si infatti sbaglia. Dovrebbe far allattare lui, fargli pulire casa, fargli fare la spesa, cucinare stirare, ecc ecc. Farsi trovare pettinata, profumata e in baby doll nero al lume di candela. E poi pretendere una scopata di almeno 2 orette.
E come sbagliano !ste mogli.!!!


----------



## La Lupa (19 Settembre 2007)

Oltretutto... vi farei notare... oh! Son già passati otto mesi!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ragazze... Persichè, Iris... voi pretendete cose che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra... se volete quelle robe lì, non è agli uomini che dovete chiederle.


----------



## Iris (19 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Oltretutto... vi farei notare... oh! Son già passati otto mesi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo a 8 mesi il pupo già va all'università...

Si infatti hai ragione Lupè...non sono cose da chiedersi queste....
Che roba!!!!


----------



## cat (19 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si infatti sbaglia. Dovrebbe far allattare lui, fargli pulire casa, fargli fare la spesa, cucinare stirare, ecc ecc. Farsi trovare pettinata, profumata e in baby doll nero al lume di candela. E poi pretendere una scopata di almeno 2 orette.
> E come sbagliano !ste mogli.!!!


 
e quando c'ha il baby doll sexy nero il pupo lo tiene in braccio lui così evituamo che i suoi rigurgiti acidi  lo sporchi.

e dopo il megaorgasmo di notte si alza tuareg a calmare il pupo che si sveglia e strilla.


----------



## Iris (19 Settembre 2007)

Ragazze, abbiamo perso un nuovo iscritto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> tua moglie sbaglia. è inutile che qui mettano in croce solo te.
> sbaglia, perché, invece di fare la supermamma, escludento te da tante cose, farebbe bene a coinvolgerti a tutto campo nella crescita di vostra figlia.
> io ti capisco, credo... cioè, capisco la situazione. tu che vai al lavoro e lei che insieme a tate, nonne, cognate, sorelle ecc ecc ecc cresce tua figlia, come se fosse una cosa che a te deve riguardare solo di striscio.
> il tuo è solo un momento di sbando. ma invece di buttarti in situazioni inutili fuori casa, faresti bene a starci di più a casa, imponendoti, magari, sulle modalità con cui tua moglie gestisce la sua maternità.


... fai un po' di confusione ma non dici cose sbagliate... l'amico, deve ricomporre i suoi bisogni e le sue esigenze, tra-_passando_ nel suo nuovo ruolo... non deve concentrarsi sulle modalità con le quali_ sua_ moglie gestisce la _sua _maternità... ma sulle modalità con le quali lui intende costruire la _sua_ paternità...


----------



## Old tuareg (19 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ragazze, abbiamo perso un nuovo iscritto.


No, no ci sono..
Il problema è che il mio lavoro non è da scrivania..vado e vengo e rispondere ai vostri interventi, non a tutti perchè alcuni non sono neanche degni di nota, richiede una certa calma che non sempre riesco ad avere qui al lavoro
Quindi portate pazienza..
A dopo..


----------



## Verena67 (19 Settembre 2007)

tuareg ha detto:


> No, no ci sono..
> Il problema è che il mio lavoro non è da scrivania..vado e vengo e rispondere ai vostri interventi, non a tutti perchè *alcuni non sono neanche degni di nota*, richiede una certa calma che non sempre riesco ad avere qui al lavoro
> Quindi portate pazienza..
> A dopo..


Scusa, eh, ma a me sto atteggiamento non piace. Se stai qui nell'agone virtuale, devi rispetto a tutti,e alle opinioni di tutti. Anche a chi ti dice cose che ti stanno sullo stomaco. Se lo ritieni, e hai le argomentazioni giuste, ribatti a tono. Ma nessuno decide che quello che dicono gli altri sia "non degno di nota"


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> l'amico, deve ricomporre i suoi bisogni e le sue esigenze, tra-_passando_ nel suo nuovo ruolo... non deve concentrarsi sulle modalità con le quali_ sua_ moglie gestisce la _sua _maternità... ma sulle modalità con le quali lui intende costruire la _sua_ paternità...


Perfetto. E' che mi sembra accada sempre più spesso e nessuno aiuta a ricomporre e ricomporsi...


----------



## Old tuareg (19 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, eh, ma a me sto atteggiamento non piace. Se stai qui nell'agone virtuale, devi rispetto a tutti,e alle opinioni di tutti. Anche a chi ti dice cose che ti stanno sullo stomaco. Se lo ritieni, e hai le argomentazioni giuste, ribatti a tono. Ma nessuno decide che quello che dicono gli altri sia "non degno di nota"


Ognuno è libero di dire ciò che vuole..
Ognuno è libero di stabilire un significato a ciò che legge..
Ognuno è libero di stabilire, secondo ciò che pensa, se ciò che legge è una contributo importante, insignificante o una stronzata..
Quello che è per te non necessariamente non ha lo stesso valore per me..
Faccio tesoro del racconto delle vostre esperienze individuali, dei vostri pareri ma di attacchi aggressivi o di accuse fatte così per partito preso, come alcuni che ho ricevuto, non me ne faccio un nulla anzi non li considero..
Il mio tradimento non è solo una questione di mancanza di sesso..ma è frutto di una serie di implicazioni sentimentali, affettive che molti di voi conoscono bene perchè ci sono passati che non è facile assolutamente gestire..ma questo lo sapete benissimo vi sto dicendo delle banalità!
L'incalzare, l'accusare, il giudicare non serve un cazzo! Far riflettere invece SI..

Saluti


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2007)

tuareg ha detto:


> Il mio tradimento non è solo una questione di mancanza di sesso..ma è frutto di una serie di implicazioni sentimentali, affettive che molti di voi conoscono bene perchè ci sono passati che non è facile assolutamente gestire..ma questo lo sapete benissimo vi sto dicendo delle banalità!
> L'incalzare, l'accusare, il giudicare non serve un cazzo! Far riflettere invece SI..
> 
> Saluti


Tuareg con chi sei tanto arrabbiato? E non parlo del forum eh...


----------



## cat (19 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tuareg con chi sei tanto arrabbiato? E non parlo del forum eh...


già!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Settembre 2007)

tuareg ha detto:


> Ognuno è libero di dire ciò che vuole..
> Ognuno è libero di stabilire un significato a ciò che legge..
> Ognuno è libero di stabilire, secondo ciò che pensa, se ciò che legge è una contributo importante, insignificante o una stronzata..
> Quello che è per te non necessariamente non ha lo stesso valore per me..
> ...


 
Ma scusa, eh, solo la tua esperienza fa riflettere?

Quelli che ti dicono cose aggressive o che a te paiono superficiali, non lo dicono forse perché partono anche loro dalla LORO esperienza?

Senza generalizzare, non ti puoi aspettare che una donna magari lasciata con un figlio piccolo ti dica "Bravo, applauso, medita pure quanto vuoi con quell'altra!".

Tutto quello che qui diciamo nasce dalla carne e dal sangue nostro, delle nostre vite tutt'altro che perfette.

E quindi tutto ha un suo diritto di essere.

Credimi nel tempo in questo forum si scopre che propro le persone che partono da esperienze e sentire antitetici ai nostri sono quelli che piu' possono insegnarci qualcosa...

Ricambio i saluti


----------



## Iris (19 Settembre 2007)

E non solo.
Abbiamo letto una bella sfilza di confessioni di traditori pentiti...
Non sempre quella che sembra un innocente scappatella è senza conseguenze. Anzi spesso le conseguenze sono più gravi del tradimento in sè...


----------



## cat (19 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma scusa, eh, solo la tua esperienza fa riflettere?
> 
> Quelli che ti dicono cose aggressive o che a te paiono superficiali, non lo dicono forse perché partono anche loro dalla LORO esperienza?
> 
> ...


 
come sempre gente come tuareg( bella macchina) crede di avere sempre ragione lei.
se attaccato lui trova difetti isormontabili nella moglie.


e allora caro tuareg come mai non ti separi da tua moglie e la tua amante da suo marito visto che siete egualmente rancorosi verso i vs patners?

difficile concepire l'amante che ti da tante carezzine sul prato lavarti, stirarti le camice, mutande e calzini vero?

dai.....visto che sei un vero uomo, macio che so tutto io...... cosa intendo fare?

marì te l'ha anche chiesto un paio di volte ma tu non degni di risposte alle risposte che non piacciono a te.

son contenta per te mio caro che sei in questa situazione di merda.

te la meriti tutta.


----------



## Old AlexRo (19 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tuareg con chi sei tanto arrabbiato? E non parlo del forum eh...


A me pare che delle arrabbiate qui ve ne siano tantissime e non con tuareg.


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> A me pare che delle arrabbiate qui ve ne siano tantissime e non con tuareg.


Ah ma tutti ci arrabbiamo prima o poi. Tuareg ci sei?


----------



## JDM (19 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> tua moglie sbaglia. è inutile che qui mettano in croce solo te.
> sbaglia, perché, invece di fare la supermamma, escludento te da tante cose, farebbe bene a coinvolgerti a tutto campo nella crescita di vostra figlia.
> io ti capisco, credo... cioè, capisco la situazione. tu che vai al lavoro e lei che insieme a tate, nonne, cognate, sorelle ecc ecc ecc cresce tua figlia, come se fosse una cosa che a te deve riguardare solo di striscio.
> il tuo è solo un momento di sbando. ma invece di buttarti in situazioni inutili fuori casa, faresti bene a starci di più a casa, *imponendoti, magari, sulle modalità con cui tua moglie gestisce la sua maternità*.


Eh, cara amica mia.... Qui ci potrei scrivere un libro !!!
Imporsi ? Ma venite qui da JDM, che vi insegna come si fa.... 

Nasce il piccolo, vedo che non ce n'è, ha avuto un cesareo, vuole solo sua madre.... Mi metto in un cantuccio, lasciando spazi a suocera, zie (materne) & affini (materni), intervenendo con pazienza e discrezione, collaborando, accettando la momantanea esclusione, tanto è la sindrome post-parto.... Passano i mesi, stà sindrome non passa, comincio a far notare con dolcezza, affetto, pazienza, che... dai, forza, ci sono, è il nostro bimbo, cominciamo a viverlo in due..., d'accordo se devo imparare altre cose dimmi come si fa, sono qui.... Passa un anno, dalla sindrome siamo passati all'esclusione, mia suocera e mia moglie sono mamma, papà, zie, nonne, sorelle, amiche, pediatri e psicologi del bambino.. Allora è il momento, dico, e comincio ad impormi con forza !!!! Ma ottengo solo chiusura ed accuse di impazienza ed immaturità. "In questo momento tu devi lasciar fare a me !!!!" 
Amici e parenti paterni il bimbo ormai manco se lo ricordano, possono solo vederlo in fotografia o qualche attimo alle feste comandate, prima che la supermamma si chiuda in camera ad allattare.... Per tre ore, e finisce di farlo quando si deve rientrare a casa... : "Ciao a tutti e meno male che vi togliete dai coglioni.... E tu zitto o vaffanculo !!!!! " Comincia la guerra, ed io continuo ad impormi. Risultato ? L'esclusione non è più negata, ma ammessa, sancita, eseguita !!!!! Allora mo m'incazzo !!!!!!! BASTA, NON E' SANO QUESTO MODO DI FARE !!!!! SE NON NE PARLIAMO E NON ACCETTI UN CONFRONTO FINISCE MALE !!!! 
Risposta: "QUELLA E' LA PORTA !!!!!"

E dopo 13 anni da quella porta sono uscito prima di tirarmi un colpo in testa.

UOMINI, IMPONETEVI !!!!!!

PS. Ho semplificato x mancanza di tempo e spazio. Per approfondimenti contattare l'autore.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (19 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> tua moglie sbaglia. è inutile che qui mettano in croce solo te.
> sbaglia, perché, invece di fare la supermamma, escludento te da tante cose, farebbe bene a coinvolgerti a tutto campo nella crescita di vostra figlia.
> io ti capisco, credo... cioè, capisco la situazione. tu che vai al lavoro e lei che insieme a tate, nonne, cognate, sorelle ecc ecc ecc cresce tua figlia, come se fosse una cosa che a te deve riguardare solo di striscio.
> il tuo è solo un momento di sbando. ma invece di buttarti in situazioni inutili fuori casa, faresti bene a starci di più a casa, imponendoti, magari, sulle modalità con cui tua moglie gestisce la sua maternità.


 
YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! e quando tu ti alzi di notte (ogni notte) e dai il biberon al bimbo, vorresti essere coinvolto, ne senti il respiro e poi vai in giro per il mondo, ti fai 15 ore di lavoro al giorno, fai di tutto per essere a casa almeno di notte e chiedi di essere coinvolto e di fare in modo che i tuoi genitori anziani possano vedere i tuoi bambini (ogni tanto) e tutto questo viene negato è davvero difficile rimanere lì. io ne ho sofferto indicibilmente. Anna ti farei un monumento. Preciso, questo non deve fungere da giustificazione per tradire ma, vi posso assicurare, nel mio caso quello che dice Anna era talmente vero che , per il mio grado di sensibilità, questo è stato un tradimento molto grave.  

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (19 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Eh, cara amica mia.... Qui ci potrei scrivere un libro !!!
> Imporsi ? Ma venite qui da JDM, che vi insegna come si fa....
> 
> Nasce il piccolo, vedo che non ce n'è, ha avuto un cesareo, vuole solo sua madre.... Mi metto in un cantuccio, lasciando spazi a suocera, zie (materne) & affini (materni), intervenendo con pazienza e discrezione, collaborando, accettando la momantanea esclusione, tanto è la sindrome post-parto.... Passano i mesi, stà sindrome non passa, comincio a far notare con dolcezza, affetto, pazienza, che... dai, forza, ci sono, è il nostro bimbo, cominciamo a viverlo in due..., d'accordo se devo imparare altre cose dimmi come si fa, sono qui.... Passa un anno, dalla sindrome siamo passati all'esclusione, mia suocera e mia moglie sono mamma, papà, zie, nonne, sorelle, amiche, pediatri e psicologi del bambino.. Allora è il momento, dico, e comincio ad impormi con forza !!!! Ma ottengo solo chiusura ed accuse di impazienza ed immaturità. "In questo momento tu devi lasciar fare a me !!!!"
> ...


 
Ma cazzo finalmente, finalmente è la mia situazione. JDM dove sei che ti raggiungo ci imbriachiamo di birra. E così è esattamente così . Grande!!! Grande

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*JDM e BD*

Scusate ma una donna che reagisce così alla maternità (SE è così che è andata...) non era forse tanto carina, fragile, minutina e sexy-bambina anche prima di questa regressione?
Non vi era piaciuta per questa fragilità?
Mi sembrate come quelle che si innamorano di quello che aveva fatto a botte per loro e poi ...si stupiscono che con la stessa aggressività, impulsività e mancanza di autocontrollo ...lo botte le dà anche a loro!!


----------



## Bruja (19 Settembre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... fai un po' di confusione ma non dici cose sbagliate... l'amico, deve ricomporre i suoi bisogni e le sue esigenze, tra-_passando_ nel suo nuovo ruolo... non deve concentrarsi sulle modalità con le quali_ sua_ moglie gestisce la _sua _maternità... ma sulle modalità con le quali lui  "DOVREBBE AVERE L'INTENZIONE" di costruire la _sua_ paternità...


E' queòllo il "senso del dovere" che al momento latita...!
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (19 Settembre 2007)

*esistono*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì? Di una madre che pochi mesi dopo il parto si innamora follemente? Ma va? Racconta racconta...


 

Purtroppo esisstono:l'amante di mio marito.Aveva il 2 figlio di 5 mesi...e ha iniziato la storia...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (19 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusate ma una donna che reagisce così alla maternità (SE è così che è andata...) non era forse tanto carina, fragile, minutina e sexy-bambina anche prima di questa regressione?
> Non vi era piaciuta per questa fragilità?
> Mi sembrate come quelle che si innamorano di quello che aveva fatto a botte per loro e poi ...si stupiscono che con la stessa aggressività, impulsività e mancanza di autocontrollo ...lo botte le dà anche a loro!!


 
non è una questione di fragilità ma di mancanza di sensibilità. che la maternità sia un esperienza totalizzante non vi è dubbio. ma non lo è solo per la madre. il ruolo dell'uomo non può ridursi a portare diecimila euro mese a casa. io mi realizzo nel cambiare pannolini, mettere supposte ed alzarmi di notte, smerdare etc etc etc. questo non mi impedisce di desiderare mia moglie di coinvolgerla nella mia vita e desiderare di averla al mio fianco, senza "comparti" senza "ambiti" troppo distinti. si è genitori insieme, si apportano alla famiglia patrimoni differenti ma che hanno uguale valore. Nella mia specifica esperienza devo anche dire che l'esclusione e la demonizzazione di tutto quello che veniva dalla mia famiglia di origine mi ha fatto molto male. non c'erano pranzi dalla mamma, nonc'era alcuna frequentazione ma semplicemente la ia volontà di fare in modo che anche il patrimonio di avere altri due nonni  fosse un ricordo per i miei figli. questo è stato sempre negato. e non è tanto il dolore che ha causato loro ma quello che un comportamento del genere ha causato a me. io non ho mai chiesto nulla sono sempre stato pronto (e sarei ancora pronto) ad esaudire ogni desiderio morale e materiale ma non quello di rinnegare e di non avere una "sana" riconoscenza per le mie radici per i miei valori e in definitiva per ciò da cui provengo. ripeto sarò severo - e tutto questo non mi doveva e poteva autorizzare a ciò che ho fatto - ma ho percepito un comportamento del genere come un grave abbandono, prima di tutto affettivo. dio mio, non ho mai chiesto nulla, volevo solo essere capito. gioco forza cercare in qualcun altro un rifugio e un appiglio per giustificare anni di sacrifici e lavolontà mai celata di dare a questa donna tutta la felicità possibile, sfortuna ha voluto che incontrassi una donna "diversa"  (anche se più passa il tempo più credo che nelle condizioni in cui ero mi sarei attaccato davvero a chiunque). credetemi non è un alibi, non ho retto e avrei fatto volentieri a meno di tutto questo e sconsiglio in ogni caso a tuareg di ripercorrere le mie orme in quanto è solo sofferenza, dolore e rimpianto e consiglio di provare (ancora e sempre) a dialogare, parlare parlare e ancora parlare per fare capire loro che certi comportamenti sono sbagliati. amare per me vuol dire vedere la mia amata sorridere e non ci può essere ostacolo perchè questo avvenga vorrei fosse reciproco
un caro saluto a tutti 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (19 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusate ma una donna che reagisce così alla maternità (SE è così che è andata...) non era forse tanto carina, fragile, minutina e sexy-bambina anche prima di questa regressione?
> Non vi era piaciuta per questa fragilità?
> Mi sembrate come quelle che si innamorano di quello che aveva fatto a botte per loro e poi ...si stupiscono che con la stessa aggressività, impulsività e mancanza di autocontrollo ...lo botte le dà anche a loro!!


 
non è una questione di fragilità ma di mancanza di sensibilità. che la maternità sia un esperienza totalizzante non vi è dubbio. ma non lo è solo per la madre. il ruolo dell'uomo non può ridursi a portare diecimila euro mese a casa. io mi realizzo nel cambiare pannolini, mettere supposte ed alzarmi di notte, smerdare etc etc etc. questo non mi impedisce di desiderare mia moglie di coinvolgerla nella mia vita e desiderare di averla al mio fianco, senza "comparti" senza "ambiti" troppo distinti. si è genitori insieme, si apportano alla famiglia patrimoni differenti ma che hanno uguale valore. Nella mia specifica esperienza devo anche dire che l'esclusione e la demonizzazione di tutto quello che veniva dalla mia famiglia di origine mi ha fatto molto male. non c'erano pranzi dalla mamma, nonc'era alcuna frequentazione ma semplicemente la ia volontà di fare in modo che anche il patrimonio di avere altri due nonni  fosse un ricordo per i miei figli. questo è stato sempre negato. e non è tanto il dolore che ha causato loro ma quello che un comportamento del genere ha causato a me. io non ho mai chiesto nulla sono sempre stato pronto (e sarei ancora pronto) ad esaudire ogni desiderio morale e materiale ma non quello di rinnegare e di non avere una "sana" riconoscenza per le mie radici per i miei valori e in definitiva per ciò da cui provengo. ripeto sarò severo - e tutto questo non mi doveva e poteva autorizzare a ciò che ho fatto - ma ho percepito un comportamento del genere come un grave abbandono, prima di tutto affettivo. dio mio, non ho mai chiesto nulla, volevo solo essere capito. gioco forza cercare in qualcun altro un rifugio e un appiglio per giustificare anni di sacrifici e lavolontà mai celata di dare a questa donna tutta la felicità possibile, sfortuna ha voluto che incontrassi una donna "diversa"  (anche se più passa il tempo più credo che nelle condizioni in cui ero mi sarei attaccato davvero a chiunque). credetemi non è un alibi, non ho retto e avrei fatto volentieri a meno di tutto questo e sconsiglio in ogni caso a tuareg di ripercorrere le mie orme in quanto è solo sofferenza, dolore e rimpianto e consiglio di provare (ancora e sempre) a dialogare, parlare parlare e ancora parlare per fare capire loro che certi comportamenti sono sbagliati. amare per me vuol dire vedere la mia amata sorridere e non ci può essere ostacolo perchè questo avvenga vorrei fosse reciproco
un caro saluto a tutti 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*Però*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non è una questione di fragilità ma di mancanza di sensibilità. che la maternità sia un esperienza totalizzante non vi è dubbio. ma non lo è solo per la madre. *il ruolo dell'uomo non può ridursi a portare diecimila euro mese a casa*. io mi realizzo nel cambiare pannolini, mettere supposte ed alzarmi di notte, smerdare etc etc etc. questo non mi impedisce di desiderare mia moglie di coinvolgerla nella mia vita e desiderare di averla al mio fianco, senza "comparti" senza "ambiti" troppo distinti. si è genitori insieme, si apportano alla famiglia patrimoni differenti ma che hanno uguale valore. Nella mia specifica esperienza devo anche dire che l'esclusione e la demonizzazione di tutto quello che veniva dalla mia famiglia di origine mi ha fatto molto male. non c'erano pranzi dalla mamma, nonc'era alcuna frequentazione ma semplicemente la ia volontà di fare in modo che anche il patrimonio di avere altri due nonni fosse un ricordo per i miei figli. questo è stato sempre negato. e non è tanto il dolore che ha causato loro ma quello che un comportamento del genere ha causato a me. io non ho mai chiesto nulla sono sempre stato pronto (e sarei ancora pronto) ad esaudire ogni desiderio morale e materiale ma non quello di rinnegare e di non avere una "sana" riconoscenza per le mie radici per i miei valori e in definitiva per ciò da cui provengo. ripeto sarò severo - e tutto questo non mi doveva e poteva autorizzare a ciò che ho fatto - ma ho percepito un comportamento del genere come un grave abbandono, prima di tutto affettivo. dio mio, non ho mai chiesto nulla, volevo solo essere capito. gioco forza cercare in qualcun altro un rifugio e un appiglio per giustificare anni di sacrifici e lavolontà mai celata di dare a questa donna tutta la felicità possibile, sfortuna ha voluto che incontrassi una donna "diversa" (anche se più passa il tempo più credo che nelle condizioni in cui ero mi sarei attaccato davvero a chiunque). credetemi non è un alibi, non ho retto e avrei fatto volentieri a meno di tutto questo e sconsiglio in ogni caso a tuareg di ripercorrere le mie orme in quanto è solo sofferenza, dolore e rimpianto e consiglio di provare (ancora e sempre) a dialogare, parlare parlare e ancora parlare per fare capire loro che certi comportamenti sono sbagliati. amare per me vuol dire vedere la mia amata sorridere e non ci può essere ostacolo perchè questo avvenga vorrei fosse reciproco
> un caro saluto a tutti
> 
> bastardo dentro


Anche questo ruolo ha un suo .....valore  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























 Scusa un attimo di ironia ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*seriamente*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non è una questione di fragilità ma di mancanza di sensibilità. che la maternità sia un esperienza totalizzante non vi è dubbio. ma non lo è solo per la madre. il ruolo dell'uomo non può ridursi a portare diecimila euro mese a casa. io mi realizzo nel cambiare pannolini, mettere supposte ed alzarmi di notte, smerdare etc etc etc. questo non mi impedisce di desiderare mia moglie di coinvolgerla nella mia vita e desiderare di averla al mio fianco, senza "comparti" senza "ambiti" troppo distinti. si è genitori insieme, si apportano alla famiglia patrimoni differenti ma che hanno uguale valore. Nella mia specifica esperienza devo anche dire che *l'esclusione e la demonizzazione di tutto quello che veniva dalla mia famiglia di origine mi ha fatto molto male. non c'erano pranzi dalla mamma, nonc'era alcuna frequentazione ma semplicemente la ia volontà di fare in modo che anche il patrimonio di avere altri due nonni fosse un ricordo per i miei figli. questo è stato sempre negato. e non è tanto il dolore che ha causato loro ma quello che un comportamento del genere ha causato a me*. io non ho mai chiesto nulla sono sempre stato pronto (e sarei ancora pronto) ad esaudire ogni desiderio morale e materiale ma non quello di rinnegare e di non avere una "sana" riconoscenza per le mie radici per i miei valori e in definitiva per ciò da cui provengo. ripeto sarò severo - e tutto questo non mi doveva e poteva autorizzare a ciò che ho fatto - ma *ho percepito un comportamento del genere come un grave abbandono,* prima di tutto affettivo. dio mio, non ho mai chiesto nulla, volevo solo essere capito. gioco forza cercare in qualcun altro un rifugio e un appiglio per giustificare anni di sacrifici e lavolontà mai celata di dare a questa donna tutta la felicità possibile, sfortuna ha voluto che incontrassi una donna "diversa" (anche se più passa il tempo più credo che nelle condizioni in cui ero mi sarei attaccato davvero a chiunque). credetemi non è un alibi, non ho retto e avrei fatto volentieri a meno di tutto questo e sconsiglio in ogni caso a tuareg di ripercorrere le mie orme in quanto è solo sofferenza, dolore e rimpianto e consiglio di provare (ancora e sempre) a dialogare, parlare parlare e ancora parlare per fare capire loro che certi comportamenti sono sbagliati. amare per me vuol dire vedere la mia amata sorridere e non ci può essere ostacolo perchè questo avvenga vorrei fosse reciproco
> un caro saluto a tutti
> 
> bastardo dentro


Non è paragonabile una ferita con un'altra (non credo che ti abbia compensato e consolato di nulla) ma credo che il comportamento di tua moglie sia stato gravissimo e imperdonabile.
Si può amare ugualmente, ma resta una cosa imperdonabile anche perché causato solo da un rifiuto e non da un comportamento dei tuoi.
E' un rifiuto di una parte di te delle tue origini e fatto pagare ai figli.

Ma anche comportamenti del genere rientrano nella sindrome della bambolina...


----------



## Old Diana (19 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non è una questione di fragilità ma di mancanza di sensibilità. che la maternità sia un esperienza totalizzante non vi è dubbio. ma non lo è solo per la madre. il ruolo dell'uomo non può ridursi a portare diecimila euro mese a casa. io mi realizzo nel cambiare pannolini, mettere supposte ed alzarmi di notte, smerdare etc etc etc. questo non mi impedisce di desiderare mia moglie di coinvolgerla nella mia vita e desiderare di averla al mio fianco, senza "comparti" senza "ambiti" troppo distinti. si è genitori insieme, si apportano alla famiglia patrimoni differenti ma che hanno uguale valore. Nella mia specifica esperienza devo anche dire che l'esclusione e la demonizzazione di tutto quello che veniva dalla mia famiglia di origine mi ha fatto molto male. *non c'erano pranzi dalla mamma, nonc'era alcuna frequentazione ma semplicemente la ia volontà di fare in modo che anche il patrimonio di avere altri due nonni fosse un ricordo per i miei figli. questo è stato sempre negato. e non è tanto il dolore che ha causato loro ma quello che un comportamento del genere ha causato a me.* io non ho mai chiesto nulla sono sempre stato pronto (e sarei ancora pronto) ad esaudire ogni desiderio morale e materiale ma non quello di rinnegare e di non avere una "sana" riconoscenza per le mie radici per i miei valori e in definitiva per ciò da cui provengo. ripeto sarò severo - e tutto questo non mi doveva e poteva autorizzare a ciò che ho fatto - ma ho percepito un comportamento del genere come un grave abbandono, prima di tutto affettivo. *dio mio, non ho mai chiesto nulla,* *volevo solo essere capito.* gioco forza cercare in qualcun altro un rifugio e un appiglio per giustificare anni di sacrifici e lavolontà mai celata di dare a questa donna tutta la felicità possibile, sfortuna ha voluto che incontrassi una donna "diversa" (anche se più passa il tempo più credo che nelle condizioni in cui ero mi sarei attaccato davvero a chiunque). credetemi non è un alibi, non ho retto e avrei fatto volentieri a meno di tutto questo e sconsiglio in ogni caso a tuareg di ripercorrere le mie orme in quanto è solo sofferenza, dolore e rimpianto e consiglio di provare (ancora e sempre) a dialogare, parlare parlare e ancora parlare per fare capire loro che certi comportamenti sono sbagliati. amare per me vuol dire vedere la mia amata sorridere e non ci può essere ostacolo perchè questo avvenga vorrei fosse reciproco
> un caro saluto a tutti
> 
> bastardo dentro


Perche` e` stato negato? Cosa ha portato ha la totale esclusioni delle tue origini dalla vita dei tuoi figli?

Essere capiti e` la cosa piu` difficile che ci si puo` chiedere da chi ci e` accanto.. soprattutto se il l' attenzione di questa persona e` momentaneamente assorbita da altro ( un figlio, il lavoro, uno stato d' animo particoalre).
Pensa solo a come e` difficile comprendere noi stessi a volte. E cerca di immaginare per un solo attimo lo sconvolgimento delle priorita` che puo` avvenire in una donna quando diventa madre.
So che quello che stai cercando di dire e` che anche tu volevi vivere questo sconvolgimento e che volevi farlo insieme a lei ma bisogna trovare il modo giusto di comunicare il proiprio disagioe  chiedere aiuto e purtroppo, anche in tal caso, si rischia di restare inascoltati.


----------



## Old AlexRo (19 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusate ma una donna che reagisce così alla maternità (SE è così che è andata...) non era forse tanto carina, fragile, minutina e sexy-bambina anche prima di questa regressione?
> Non vi era piaciuta per questa fragilità?
> Mi sembrate come quelle che si innamorano di quello che aveva fatto a botte per loro e poi ...si stupiscono che con la stessa aggressività, impulsività e mancanza di autocontrollo ...lo botte le dà anche a loro!!


E voi mogliettine non avevate nessuna indicazione della debolezza della carne del caro marito? Possibile che vi è sembrato quel condottiero che vorreste fosse prima di mettergli il cappio al dito? Non è che forse la verità è che un po' si cambia, un po' si spera che non sia esattamente come sembra che sia?

Io non entro nel merito figli ma sicuramente credo che il concorso di colpe sia la prima situazione da verificare.


----------



## Old Diana (19 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> E voi mogliettine non avevate nessuna indicazione della debolezza della carne del caro marito? Possibile che vi è sembrato quel condottiero che vorreste fosse prima di mettergli il cappio al dito? Non è che forse la verità è che un po' si cambia, un po' si spera che non sia esattamente come sembra che sia?
> 
> Io non entro nel merito figli *ma sicuramente credo che il concorso di colpe sia la prima situazione da verificare.*


E cosi` non la si finsice piu`e soprattutto non si risolve un bel niente!


----------



## Old AlexRo (19 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> E cosi` non la si finsice piu`e soprattutto non si risolve un bel niente!


Beh magari prima di sbatterlo fuori casa qualcuna vorrebbe pure cercare di capire, magari di salvare. Tant'è che tuareg inoltre non è ancora oltre il limite tollerabile IMHO.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*...*



AlexRo ha detto:


> E voi mogliettine non avevate nessuna indicazione della debolezza della carne del caro marito? Possibile che vi è sembrato quel condottiero che vorreste fosse prima di mettergli il cappio al dito? Non è che forse la verità è che un po' si cambia, un po' si spera che non sia esattamente come sembra che sia?
> 
> Io non entro nel merito figli ma sicuramente credo che il concorso di colpe sia la prima situazione da verificare.


Ogni tradimento ha ragioni sue dentro al traditore e la coppia di cui fa parte è sempre diversa.
Presupporre colpe/responsabilità del traditomi sembra fuorviante.
SE responsabilità vi sono vanno esaminate e comprese e le corresponsabilità pure considerate.
Ma sono responsabilità diverse.
Altrimenti si fa come i bambini: "Ha cominciato luiiii!"


----------



## Old AlexRo (19 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni tradimento ha ragioni sue dentro al traditore e la coppia di cui fa parte è sempre diversa.
> Presupporre colpe/responsabilità del traditomi sembra fuorviante.
> SE responsabilità vi sono vanno esaminate e comprese e le corresponsabilità pure considerate.
> Ma sono responsabilità diverse.
> Altrimenti si fa come i bambini: "Ha cominciato luiiii!"


E quindi come si comincia un processo di comprensione ed eventuale riappacificamento?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*Massacro*



AlexRo ha detto:


> E quindi come si comincia un processo di comprensione ed eventuale riappacificamento?


Si deve essere disponibili al massacro...
...bisogna voler e volersi bene ...essere intelligenti e onesti.
Poi ci si siede e si parla.
Io l'ho fatto per mesi.
Ora non ce la faccio più ...da mesi.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (19 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Perche` e` stato negato? Cosa ha portato ha la totale esclusioni delle tue origini dalla vita dei tuoi figli?
> 
> Essere capiti e` la cosa piu` difficile che ci si puo` chiedere da chi ci e` accanto.. soprattutto se il l' attenzione di questa persona e` momentaneamente assorbita da altro ( un figlio, il lavoro, uno stato d' animo particoalre).
> Pensa solo a come e` difficile comprendere noi stessi a volte. E cerca di immaginare per un solo attimo lo sconvolgimento delle priorita` che puo` avvenire in una donna quando diventa madre.
> So che quello che stai cercando di dire e` che anche tu volevi vivere questo sconvolgimento e che volevi farlo insieme a lei ma bisogna trovare il modo giusto di comunicare il proiprio disagioe chiedere aiuto e purtroppo, anche in tal caso, si rischia di restare inascoltati.


insicurezza credo, forse ha ragione persa, la sindrome della bambolina, ma ti assicuro che ho sprecato notti a parlare, a spiegare e cercare di farmi capire e mi sono comportato materialmente e moralmente in maniera ineccepibile (fino a quando non sono più riuscito a trovare quella motivazione dentro di me). quando mi sono sposato, in chiesa, ho sentito il sacerdote dire: nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malattia ma la mia realtà è stata ben diversa. e ancora sono qui a parlare con lei a colpevolizzarmi per ciò che mi sono concesso, con titanico sforzo, per avere un approdo, salvare la crescita dei miei bambini e dare loro una famiglia unita.

un bacio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

*Persa, BD.*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche questo ruolo ha un suo .....valore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chissà forse l'unico.


probilmente dieci mila calci alla signora... l'auiterebbero a riflettere meglio.

Scusa Bd, ma quando ti leggo...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> insicurezza credo, forse ha ragione persa, la sindrome della bambolina, ma ti assicuro che ho sprecato notti a parlare, a spiegare e cercare di farmi capire e mi sono comportato materialmente e moralmente in maniera ineccepibile (fino a quando non sono più riuscito a trovare quella motivazione dentro di me). quando mi sono sposato, in chiesa, ho sentito il sacerdote dire: nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malattia ma la mia realtà è stata ben diversa. e ancora sono qui a parlare con lei a colpevolizzarmi per ciò che mi sono concesso, con titanico sforzo, per avere un approdo, salvare la crescita dei miei bambini e dare loro una famiglia unita.
> 
> un bacio
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
ah ecco i conti tornano sempre.


buona fortuna Bd...


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Ma cazzo finalmente, finalmente è la mia situazione. JDM dove sei che ti raggiungo ci imbriachiamo di birra. E così è esattamente così . Grande!!! Grande
> 
> bastardo dentro


Guarda che vengo io a trovarti, davvero !!!! ESISTI !!!!!! Amico mio.....


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non è una questione di fragilità ma di mancanza di sensibilità. che la maternità sia un esperienza totalizzante non vi è dubbio. ma non lo è solo per la madre. il ruolo dell'uomo non può ridursi a portare diecimila euro mese a casa. io mi realizzo nel cambiare pannolini, mettere supposte ed alzarmi di notte, smerdare etc etc etc. questo non mi impedisce di desiderare mia moglie di coinvolgerla nella mia vita e desiderare di averla al mio fianco, senza "comparti" senza "ambiti" troppo distinti. si è genitori insieme, si apportano alla famiglia patrimoni differenti ma che hanno uguale valore. Nella mia specifica esperienza devo anche dire che *l'esclusione e la demonizzazione di tutto quello che veniva dalla mia famiglia di origine mi ha fatto molto male. *non c'erano pranzi dalla mamma, *nonc'era alcuna frequentazione ma semplicemente la ia volontà di fare in modo che anche il patrimonio di avere altri due nonni fosse un ricordo per i miei figli*. questo è stato sempre negato. e non è tanto il dolore che ha causato loro ma quello che un comportamento del genere ha causato a me. io non ho mai chiesto nulla sono sempre stato pronto (e sarei ancora pronto) ad esaudire ogni desiderio morale e materiale ma *non quello di rinnegare e di non avere una "sana" riconoscenza per le mie radici per i miei valori e in definitiva per ciò da cui provengo*. ripeto sarò severo - e tutto questo non mi doveva e poteva autorizzare a ciò che ho fatto - ma ho percepito un comportamento del genere come un grave abbandono, prima di tutto affettivo. dio mio, non ho mai chiesto nulla, volevo solo essere capito. gioco forza cercare in qualcun altro un rifugio e un appiglio per giustificare anni di sacrifici e lavolontà mai celata di dare a questa donna tutta la felicità possibile, sfortuna ha voluto che incontrassi una donna "diversa" (anche se più passa il tempo più credo che nelle condizioni in cui ero mi sarei attaccato davvero a chiunque). credetemi non è un alibi, non ho retto e avrei fatto volentieri a meno di tutto questo e sconsiglio in ogni caso a tuareg di ripercorrere le mie orme in quanto è solo sofferenza, dolore e rimpianto e consiglio di provare (ancora e sempre) a dialogare, parlare parlare e ancora parlare per fare capire loro che certi comportamenti sono sbagliati. amare per me vuol dire vedere la mia amata sorridere e non ci può essere ostacolo perchè questo avvenga vorrei fosse reciproco
> un caro saluto a tutti
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
Tu sei stato più furbo di me..... Io continuavo a crederci, a sperare, a costruire fino all'ultimo... Non c'era donna fuori che potesse consolarmi, io volevo raddrizzare la mia baracca a tutti i costi. 
Ho perso..... Ho perso tutto.....


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si deve essere disponibili al massacro...
> ...bisogna voler e volersi bene ...essere intelligenti e onesti.
> Poi ci si siede e si parla.
> Io l'ho fatto per mesi.
> Ora non ce la faccio più ...da mesi.


Ho fatto esattamente come te.... Disposto al massacro... E massacro è stato... Forte Apache, Little Big Horn....
L'intelligenza e l'onestà venivano fatte fuori in un niente. Perchè con questi due elementi ci sarebbe stato per forza un compromesso. Lei non era stupida, tutt'altro. Semplicemente _*non era interessata ai compromessi.*_

Io l'ho fatto x 13 anni. E non ce l'ho fatta più dopo 13 anni....

C'è tempo, P/R....

Ti abbraccio


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

*tuareg........*

Ma com'è possibile sposare una persona (donna o uomo) con cui non si riesce ad avere un dialogo sereno e costruttivo PRIMA di arrivare all'altare?
O il dialogo sparisce DOPO? Non lo credo.
Penso che la strada per parlare con un compagno/a ci sia, basta individuarla. 
Può essere un discorso serio, può passare per la suocera (terrorizzata dalla figlia lasciata sola potrebbe diventare un'alleata preziosa), può essere una lettera, ma bisogna chiarire e costruire INSIEME.
A farsi le coccole nei campi siamo meglio a 14anni... non pensi che ora l'età sia passata? O sei tu che non vuoi crescere e sei terrorizzato dall'essere diventato padre? Il figlio l'avete voluto entrambi o è capitato?


----------



## La Lupa (20 Settembre 2007)

Brrrrrr.... 






Ieri sera Napo mi ribadiva che un fratellino potremmo farlo... al di là del fatto che sono ancora troppo giovane e lui troppo ingenuo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... leggo queste cose e rabbrividisco.

Vi giuro, mi dico, ma io sarei così?

Io diventerei una nevrotica come quelle che avete raccontato?

E me pare impossibile, ma sento tanto parlare di queste crisi... no, però dai! Ha ragione Persichè. Queste erano già così anche prima.

Vero?


----------



## Iris (20 Settembre 2007)

*B.D. e gli altri*

Sentite, a me qualcosa non torna...
Io quando sono diventata mamma ( due cesarei ), non sono diventatata così...
Le cose sono due, o l'unico stronzo del mondo lo ho sposato io ( per non parlare di quello che è venuto dopo), o voi siete finti...

B.D., Dico sul serio, io voglio conoscerti...non voglio strapparti a tua moglie, ma ti voglio conoscere...perchè se sei come dici, io avvio il proceso di canonizzazione!!!

B.D e gli altri SANTI SUBITO!!!!!!!


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sentite, a me qualcosa non torna...
> Io quando sono diventata mamma ( due cesarei ), non sono diventatata così...
> Le cose sono due, o l'unico stronzo del mondo lo ho sposato io ( per non parlare di quello che è venuto dopo), o voi siete finti...
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (20 Settembre 2007)

mandaci la tua ex.
Di misero io non ho proprio niente. E se non lo capisci, non mi riguarda.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (20 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sentite, a me qualcosa non torna...
> Io quando sono diventata mamma ( due cesarei ), non sono diventatata così...
> Le cose sono due, o l'unico stronzo del mondo lo ho sposato io ( per non parlare di quello che è venuto dopo), o voi siete finti...
> 
> ...


Ti faccio un esempio (o due) mia madre (75 anni) e mio padre (91) non entra in casa mia da più di due anni, questo agosto ha osato telefonare a casa e quando sonorientrato dall'estero dove mitrovavo mi è stato detto che "non voleva mica ricevere telefonate ogni giorno..." era capitato una volta,in un anno. io sarò finto ma ti assicuro che il dolore al cuore provo è dannatamente vero. 

baci

bastsardo dentro


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> mandaci la tua ex.
> Di misero io non ho proprio niente. E se non lo capisci, non mi riguarda.


Va bene, va bene..... Non hai capito quanto delicati siano certi argomenti. Su cui ce ne vuole di coraggio x scherzare .... Era misera l'ironìa del tuo post, non tu.
Certo che con questa ulteriore risposta.......


----------



## Iris (20 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio (o due) mia madre (75 anni) e mio padre (91) non entra in casa mia da più di due anni, questo agosto ha osato telefonare a casa e quando sonorientrato dall'estero dove mitrovavo mi è stato detto che "non voleva mica ricevere telefonate ogni giorno..." era capitato una volta,in un anno. io sarò finto ma ti assicuro che il dolore al cuore provo è dannatamente vero.
> 
> baci
> 
> bastsardo dentro


Chiaro che soffri. B.D. ma questa non è prepotenza, è cattiveria. Tu non meriti un trattamento del genere. Se pure l'hai tradita e ti senti in colpa, non devi espiare in eterno...
Sono veramente dispiaciuta e per te.
Un bacio


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio (o due) mia madre (75 anni) e mio padre (91) non entra in casa mia da più di due anni, questo agosto ha osato telefonare a casa e quando sonorientrato dall'estero dove mitrovavo mi è stato detto che "non voleva mica ricevere telefonate ogni giorno..." era capitato una volta,in un anno. io sarò finto ma ti assicuro che il dolore al cuore provo è dannatamente vero.
> 
> baci
> 
> bastsardo dentro


Mandala affanculo e vai via. Non le posso sentire queste cose..... Ci sto male davvero, x te...


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

ognuno di noi ha avuto e ha le sue esperienza di vita e di relazione con altre persone.

non ci si può confrontare ( la mia sfiga è maggiore della tua).

non è giusto nemmeno sopportare da martire 13 anni come ha fatto JDM o perdere la pazienza sfogandosi altrove, come ha fatto ( anche con motivazioni parzialmente giuste) bastardo dentro.

o rotolarsi a campi, come sta facendo tuareg.

al di la dei personalismi, secondo voi come si potrebbe fare? un metodo per tradire meno se stessi e il patner, mantenere la propria identità, uscirne meno disfatti possibile, c'è o è utopia?

far star male meno possibile se stessi e gli altri. esiste un modo sano?


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Mandala affanculo e vai via. Non le posso sentire queste cose..... Ci sto male davvero, x te...


 
lei ha i miei bimbi e SA che io potrei sopportare ben altro, questa è la sua forza io ho provato e provo a cambiarla ma ogni tanto crollo e ho bisogno di affetto, di qualcuno che per un secondo non prenda a calci il mio cuore e ciò che per me è importante. non mi rassegno ma ormai mi sento come l'orchestra del titanic continuo a suonare ma .... forse non c'è più speranza.


----------



## Iris (20 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ognuno di noi ha avuto e ha le sue esperienza di vita e di relazione con altre persone.
> 
> non ci si può confrontare ( la mia sfiga è maggiore della tua).
> 
> ...


 
Certo. Lasciare chi calpesta la nostra dignità.
Doloroso , ma sano.


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ognuno di noi ha avuto e ha le sue esperienza di vita e di relazione con altre persone.
> 
> non ci si può confrontare ( la mia sfiga è maggiore della tua).
> 
> ...


Eh, cara Cat.... Io mi giro e mi rigiro su questa domanda. E spesso mi incarto.....


----------



## Iris (20 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> lei ha i miei bimbi e SA che io potrei sopportare ben altro, questa è la sua forza io ho provato e provo a cambiarla ma ogni tanto crollo e ho bisogno di affetto, di qualcuno che per un secondo non prenda a calci il mio cuore e ciò che per me è importante. non mi rassegno ma ormai mi sento come l'orchestra del titanic continuo a suonare ma .... forse non c'è più speranza.


Tu pensi che se chiedessi la separazione, lei userebbe i tuoi figli come arma di ricatto?


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> lei ha i miei bimbi e SA che io potrei sopportare ben altro, questa è la sua forza io ho provato e provo a cambiarla ma ogni tanto crollo e ho bisogno di affetto, di qualcuno che per un secondo non prenda a calci il mio cuore e ciò che per me è importante. non mi rassegno ma ormai mi sento come l'orchestra del titanic continuo a suonare ma .... forse non c'è più speranza.


Non si può vivere nel ricatto... Ed un'altra donna non risolverà l'ingiustizia che stai subendo... Ci vuole coraggio, lo spirito dell'eroe.... 
Altrimenti vivi a metà, e lamentati una vita.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Tu sei stato più furbo di me..... Io continuavo a crederci, a sperare, a costruire fino all'ultimo... Non c'era donna fuori che potesse consolarmi, io volevo raddrizzare la mia baracca a tutti i costi.
> Ho perso..... Ho perso tutto.....


... non hai perso un cazzo... hai combattuto con onore... fino all'ultimo colpo... questo è ciò che conta... sconfitto, forse, ma mai vinto!... e che cazzo!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

scusate, ma ci riprovo: ma queste donne sono erinni spuntate dagli angeli?
Cosa è accaduto alle gentili ragazze che avete sposato? La loro dolcezza, la loro gioia, dove e soprattuto perchè sono morte e incenerite? O avete sposato delle estranee? E poi, loro cosa vogliono dal futuro? Odiarvi e farvela pagare all'infinito? Mi sembra impossibile................


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non hai perso un cazzo... hai combattuto con onore... fino all'ultimo colpo... questo è ciò che conta... sconfitto, forse, ma mai vinto!... e che cazzo!


*"Tutto è perduto, fuorchè l'onore."*​


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (20 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Tu pensi che se chiedessi la separazione, lei userebbe i tuoi figli come arma di ricatto?


 
non ho mai perso in vita mia,mai. e lei sa troppo bene questo. sa che non me ne andro e che anzi farò di tutto per fare andare bene le cose. ma dentro, è veramente durissima.


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ognuno di noi ha avuto e ha le sue esperienza di vita e di relazione con altre persone.
> 
> non ci si può confrontare ( la mia sfiga è maggiore della tua).
> 
> ...


Se esistesse la terra sarebbe piatta e pioverebbe senza bagnarsia  terra..
Non possono verificarsi tutte queste cose simultaneamente..non è possibile, non è umano.
Non è sempre possibile rispettare la propria identità senza tradire se stessi (o una parte di se) o la persona che ci è accanto..senza soffrire o far soffrire gli altri..o uscire da situazioni come queste il meno turbati possibile.
Non staremmo qui a scriverci altrimenti e non esisterebbero sentimenti come rancore, rabbia, sofferenza, dolore..


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusate, ma ci riprovo: ma queste donne sono erinni spuntate dagli angeli?
> Cosa è accaduto alle gentili ragazze che avete sposato? La loro dolcezza, la loro gioia, dove e soprattuto perchè sono morte e incenerite? O avete sposato delle estranee? E poi, loro cosa vogliono dal futuro? Odiarvi e farvela pagare all'infinito? Mi sembra impossibile................


 
Mi chiedo la stessa cosa...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> lei ha i miei bimbi e SA che io potrei sopportare ben altro, questa è la sua forza io ho provato e provo a cambiarla ma ogni tanto crollo e ho bisogno di affetto, di qualcuno che per un secondo non prenda a calci il mio cuore e ciò che per me è importante. non mi rassegno ma ormai mi sento come l'orchestra del titanic continuo a suonare ma .... forse non c'è più speranza.


... amico mio... te l'ho detto... per me, tu sei un Samurai... tieni il tuo sentiero fino in fondo... speranza, morte, sconfitta, rassegnazione, calci al cuore: FOTTITENE!...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusate, ma ci riprovo: ma queste donne sono erinni spuntate dagli angeli?
> Cosa è accaduto alle gentili ragazze che avete sposato? La loro dolcezza, la loro gioia, dove e soprattuto perchè sono morte e incenerite? O avete sposato delle estranee? E poi, loro cosa vogliono dal futuro? Odiarvi e farvela pagare all'infinito? Mi sembra impossibile................


... le cose cambiano...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi chiedo la stessa cosa...


... anche tu così ingenua?... ti _mera_-vigli?... non sai che, a volte, si arriva all'_omi_-cidio?... e che esistono molti modi per uccidere una persona... lasciandola viva?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## La Lupa (20 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ognuno di noi ha avuto e ha le sue esperienza di vita e di relazione con altre persone.
> 
> non ci si può confrontare ( la mia sfiga è maggiore della tua).
> 
> ...


Mollarsi.

Ma come è possibile che non sia chiaro?


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... le cose cambiano...


...........ma le persone no (si smussano o acuiscono solo un pò alcuni lati del loro carattere, nulla più).


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *"Tutto è perduto, fuorchè l'onore."*​


... ben detto... amica mia...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... anche tu così ingenua?... ti _mera_-vigli?... non sai che, a volte, si arriva all'_omi_-cidio?... e che esistono molti modi per uccidere una persona... lasciandola viva?... hi, hi, hi...


... si ma il problema e' chi ha ucciso chi e come... perche' io vedo DUE cadaveri non uno


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... si ma il problema e' chi ha ucciso chi e come... perche' io vedo DUE cadaveri non uno


e ti sembra possibile che queste donne non si rendano conto di essere vittime loro stesse? cadaveri e assassine? ....................


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ...........ma le persone no (si smussano o acuiscono solo un pò alcuni lati del loro carattere, nulla più).


... hi, hi, hi... le persone cambiano eccome... drammatica-_mente_... inesorabil-_mente_... cerchiamo di negarlo chiamandoci "io" e "tu"... entità effimere... fantasmi... non siamo nemmeno padroni di noi stessi... tre quarti delle nostre _motivazioni _sono inconscie... sotto il livello della nostra consapevolezza...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Non si può vivere nel ricatto... Ed un'altra donna non risolverà l'ingiustizia che stai subendo... Ci vuole coraggio, lo spirito dell'eroe....
> Altrimenti vivi a metà, e lamentati una vita.
> In bocca al lupo


questo è il rischio, lo so. ma quando ho preso in braccio i miei bambini per la prima volta è come se avessi avuto una rivelazione non posso anteporre i miei interessi ed il mio"bene" al loro. nella misura in cui riesco a mantenere di giorno armonia (relativa) in famiglia e a farli crescere sereni questo mi appaga di molte sofferenze. il giorno va così, la notte è fatta per pensare e a volte piangere. Voi tutti avete bambini, facile scappare, facile fare le valige. no, non io ho sposato una persona sapendo bene che problemi avesse; non posso fare marcia indietro. ripeto sono un guerriero,un pò ammaccato ma pur sempre un grande lottatore. e quando sembra finita è proprio lì che bisogna cominciare a combattere. io,grazie a dio, dormo 4 ore per notte, mi alzo alle sei faccio un ora di sport al giorno e mi sento, ancora oggi, invincibile ed immortale. Non so da dove mi derivi la forza, la determinazione, la voglia di cambiare le cose ma c'è ed è lì che mi dice di non arrendermi, è la mia stella polare. E' vero, ho tradito ma sono sempre qui, con amore, dedizione e pazienza per far valere le mie ragioni e cio che sente il mio cuore. io sono condannato a questo. non posso tradire gli occhi dei miei bambini, piuttosto mi ammazzo e io sono completamente pazzo e non avrei problemi a togliermi la vita.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e ti sembra possibile che queste donne non si rendano conto di essere vittime loro stesse? cadaveri e assassine? ....................


Magari se ne rendono conto e se ne fottono altamente!
Scusate il francesismo..


----------



## La Lupa (20 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio (o due) mia madre (75 anni) e mio padre (91) non entra in casa mia da più di due anni, questo agosto ha osato telefonare a casa e quando sonorientrato dall'estero dove mitrovavo mi è stato detto che "non voleva mica ricevere telefonate ogni giorno..." era capitato una volta,in un anno. io sarò finto ma ti assicuro che il dolore al cuore provo è dannatamente vero.
> 
> baci
> 
> bastsardo dentro









Ma... Biddì, abbi pazienza... ma ultimamente ne stiamo scoprendo di nuove...

A me è sempre parso di leggere che comunque con tua moglie ci stavi bene... che comunque con tua moglie il sesso andava bene... che comunque la merda eri tu perchè lei poverina...

O no?

Non ho mai capito un cazzo di quello che scrivi?

Può darsi, eh!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non ho mai perso in vita mia,mai. e lei sa troppo bene questo. sa che non me ne andro e che anzi farò di tutto per fare andare bene le cose. ma dentro, è veramente durissima.


E non l'hai già fatto?

Credo che come diceva mi pare P/R non puoi continuare ad espiare in eterno, non è comunque un rapporto sano...

Non puoi far andar bene le cose DA SOLO, se non c'è la volontà di entrambi è solo fatica sprecata...

Per assurdo, fossi in te, provocherei uno tsunami: dille che il suo comportamento ti ha spinto fra le braccia di un'altra, che non creda che possa ricattarti con i figli, che di donne migliori di lei, anche come madri, a questo punto, ne è pieno il mondo...

Toglile le sue sicurezze, generate dalle tue insicurezze e dai tuoi sensi di colpa.

JDM, e mi scuserà se mi permetto di citarlo, ha perso tutto perchè ha atteso troppo, perchè le ha dato troppo "potere", troppo spazio e soprattutto troppo tempo della sua vita!

Sua e dei suoi figli!


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... anche tu così ingenua?... ti _mera_-vigli?... non sai che, a volte, si arriva all'_omi_-cidio?... *e che esistono molti modi per uccidere una persona... lasciandola viva?...* hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... si ma il problema e' chi ha ucciso chi e come... perche' io vedo DUE cadaveri non uno


... infatti... è un _suicidio_... in un abbraccio mortale con l'altro... da quale, è evidente, nessuno dei due vuol divincolarsi... perché non può e non vuole farlo... perché, comunque, anche la _morte_ può conferire un senso alle cose... e qualunque cosa è preferibile al _non-senso_...


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> E' vero, ho tradito ma sono sempre qui, con amore, dedizione e pazienza per far valere le mie ragioni e cio che sente il mio cuore. io sono condannato a questo. non posso tradire gli occhi dei miei bambini,


scusa ma tua moglie in tutto questo dove sta?


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... si ma il problema e' chi ha ucciso chi e come... perche' io vedo DUE cadaveri non uno


Nel mio caso sono quattro....
Purtroppo.....


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E non l'hai già fatto?
> 
> Credo che come diceva mi pare P/R non puoi continuare ad espiare in eterno, non è comunque un rapporto sano...
> 
> ...


... ma non dire _cazzate_... non stiamo mica parlando del _gioco dei soldatini_...


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e ti sembra possibile che queste donne non si rendano conto di essere vittime loro stesse? cadaveri e assassine? ....................


Sono isolate nella loro maternità malata....
Non sono normali....


----------



## Iris (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Sono isolate nella loro maternità malata....
> Non sono normali....


Cosa vuol dire?


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... *non siamo nemmeno padroni di noi stessi... tre quarti delle nostre motivazioni sono inconscie... sotto il livello della nostra consapevolezza...[/*quote]
> 
> Ed io sono stanco della parola coerenza.... Non ha senso proprio x quello che dici tu.... E' disumana
> 
> ...


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> questo è il rischio, lo so. ma quando ho preso in braccio i miei bambini per la prima volta è come se avessi avuto una rivelazione non posso anteporre i miei interessi ed il mio"bene" al loro. nella misura in cui riesco a mantenere di giorno armonia (relativa) in famiglia e a farli crescere sereni questo mi appaga di molte sofferenze. il giorno va così, la notte è fatta per pensare e a volte piangere. Voi tutti avete bambini, facile scappare, facile fare le valige. no, non io ho sposato una persona sapendo bene che problemi avesse; non posso fare marcia indietro. ripeto sono un guerriero,un pò ammaccato ma pur sempre un grande lottatore. e quando sembra finita è proprio lì che bisogna cominciare a combattere. io,grazie a dio, dormo 4 ore per notte, mi alzo alle sei faccio un ora di sport al giorno e mi sento, ancora oggi, invincibile ed immortale. Non so da dove mi derivi la forza, la determinazione, la voglia di cambiare le cose ma c'è ed è lì che mi dice di non arrendermi, è la mia stella polare. E' vero, ho tradito ma sono sempre qui, con amore, dedizione e pazienza per far valere le mie ragioni e cio che sente il mio cuore. io sono condannato a questo. non posso tradire gli occhi dei miei bambini, piuttosto mi ammazzo e io sono completamente pazzo e non avrei problemi a togliermi la vita.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Allora vuol dire che lei non ti ha ancora ucciso lasciandoti vivo, come dice il mio amico Chen.... Che più vado avanti e più credo di conoscere....


----------



## Iris (20 Settembre 2007)

*JDM*

Queste donne erano malate pure prima....
la maternità non fa ammalare...c'era qualcosa di sbagliato anche prima.
Queste donne sono sanguisughe, che spostano l'accento dal marito ai figli...ma sempre sanguisughe sono...

Almeno per quello che dite, non vorrei essere offensiva.


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> questo è il rischio, lo so. ma quando ho preso in braccio i miei bambini per la prima volta è come se avessi avuto una rivelazione non posso anteporre i miei interessi ed il mio"bene" al loro. nella misura in cui riesco a mantenere di giorno armonia (relativa) in famiglia e a farli crescere sereni questo mi appaga di molte sofferenze. il giorno va così, la notte è fatta per pensare e a volte piangere. Voi tutti avete bambini, facile scappare, facile fare le valige. no, non io ho sposato una persona sapendo bene che problemi avesse; non posso fare marcia indietro. ripeto sono un guerriero,un pò ammaccato ma pur sempre un grande lottatore. e quando sembra finita è proprio lì che bisogna cominciare a combattere. io,grazie a dio, dormo 4 ore per notte, mi alzo alle sei faccio un ora di sport al giorno e mi sento, ancora oggi, invincibile ed immortale. *Non so da dove mi derivi la forza, la determinazione, la voglia di cambiare le cose ma c'è ed è lì che mi dice di non arrendermi, è la mia stella polare.* E' vero, ho tradito ma sono sempre qui, con amore, dedizione e pazienza per far valere le mie ragioni e cio che sente il mio cuore. io sono condannato a questo. non posso tradire gli occhi dei miei bambini, piuttosto mi ammazzo e io sono completamente pazzo e non avrei problemi a togliermi la vita.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Penso derivi proprio da quell' energia e quell' amore che hai per la vita che stralipa gia solo dalle tue parole.
Dall' amore che avrai avuto per tua moglie per decidere di condividere la tua vita con lei nel bene e nel male e soprattutto dall' l' amore che hai per i tuoi bambini che vivo brucia dentro di te.
E' per loro che devi continuare a sperare e a suonare per la tua orchestra..e per loro che devi continaure a vivere.
Un giorno tutta questa tua forza, questa energia farà parte di loro.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Sono isolate nella loro maternità malata....
> Non sono normali....


... aspetta Jim... frena... la maternità è l'evento che da il "_la_" all'orchestra... che consente di... che "_accorda_" le questioni... l'occasione per ridefinire i ruoli... non è il problema in sé... il problema... c'era già prima... nell'ombra... come un sicario... che attende la notte... per colpire...


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

*JDM, e mi scuserà se mi permetto di citarlo, ha perso tutto perchè ha atteso troppo, perchè le ha dato troppo "potere", troppo spazio e soprattutto troppo tempo della sua vita!*

*Sua e dei suoi figli!*

Ecco perchè mi permetto di scrivere certe cose a Bd...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Sono isolate nella loro maternità malata....
> Non sono normali....


forse vivono una maternità malata, ma i tuoi figli sono adolescenti... non può essere ancora così! E prima com'era? Dolce e affettuosa? possibile che voglia farti pagare la colpa di non essere tu la madre? O assurdamente si è sentita abbandonata e lasciata sola?
non è possibile che dal nulla questa donna sia divenuta la tua erinni personale....


----------



## Iris (20 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E non l'hai già fatto?
> 
> Credo che come diceva mi pare P/R non puoi continuare ad espiare in eterno, non è comunque un rapporto sano...
> 
> ...


Non posso che approvare. E' una forma di pericolosa superbia credere di poter risolvere da soli ciò che si gioca in due.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> scusa ma tua moglie in tutto questo dove sta?


Gestisce il conto in banca.


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire?


Che hanno identificato completamente se stesse in quello. E si difendono con forza, con rabbia... Sono nel giusto, nella loro mente... Sono in buona fede...

E' QUESTO IL PROBLEMA


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta Jim... frena... la maternità è l'evento che da il "_la_" all'orchestra... che consente di... che "_accorda_" le questioni... l'occasione per ridefinire i ruoli... non è il problema in sé... il problema... c'era già prima... nell'ombra... come un sicario... che attende la notte... per colpire...


Daccordo, assolutamente d'accordo. La maternità ha fatto esplodere il loro problema, che è certamente antico. Ma che si è evoluto in modo imprevedibile, per noi poveri uomini, che non eravamo in grado di tirarlo fuori. Non siamo analisti nè psichiatri....come te...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non posso che approvare. E' una forma di pericolosa superbia credere di poter risolvere da soli ciò che si gioca in due.


Iris..scusa...mase BD, fosse diverso non sarebbe arrivato ad oggi cosi a pezzi ( elo dico con tutta lamia simpatia)

Come piu' una persona lavarsi delle proprie insicurezze, dei propri sensi di colpa...attraverso lo strappo che gli chiedete di esercitare sulla moglie.

Non puoi spaccare un muro se le forze interiori non le hai...ammesso che tu possa riuscirci con uno schiaccia sassi , le colpe si ingigantirebbero dopo...in maniera esponenziale.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta Jim... frena... la maternità è l'evento che da il "_la_" all'orchestra... che consente di... che "_accorda_" le questioni... l'occasione per ridefinire i ruoli... non è il problema in sé... il problema... c'era già prima... nell'ombra... come un sicario... che attende la notte... per colpire...


 
yes...


----------



## Iris (20 Settembre 2007)

BD la forza ce l'ha. E' che la usa contro se stesso, la usa per alimentare i suoi sensi di colpa, a rafforzare il suo senso del dovere. Io ne so qualcosa, credetemi.
Quella stessa forza si può usare per salvare se stessi ed i propri figli da una madre sanguisuga.


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

se non ci state bene con queste persone lasciatele e poi da separati ridefinite i ruoli del l'essere genitori, unica cosa che vi legherà a questa gente per molto tempo.


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> a rafforzare il suo senso del dovere.


ovvero?


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> yes...


Anche io ho detto yes.... Ma questo aprirebbe un'altra question... Cosa si poteva fare che non si è fatto ?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

*iris..certo..*



Iris ha detto:


> BD la forza ce l'ha. E' che la usa contro se stesso, la usa per alimentare i suoi sensi di colpa, a rafforzare il suo senso del dovere. Io ne so qualcosa, credetemi.
> Quella stessa forza si può usare per salvare se stessi ed i propri figli da una madre sanguisuga.


E' che ognuno di noi non si sceglie mai "a caso" il proprio partner..mai...

e ha ragione Chen quando dice che i tre quarti delle nostre azioni sono motivati da processi non consci.


----------



## Iris (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ovvero?


 
I sensi di colpa rafforzano il proprio senzo del dovere. Quando il mantenimento dello statu quo diventa un esercizio di sforzo sovraumano, accorrono i sensi di colpa. Cio che non facciamo per dovere, lo facciamo per un senso di colpa.
Forse non sono chiara, ma per me, è stato così a lungo.


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Anche io ho detto yes.... Ma questo aprirebbe un'altra question... Cosa si poteva fare che non si è fatto ?


 
più che:
- portartarla da un psicologo,
- farle capire che il suo comportamento crea crisi nel rapporto ed in te uomo,
- collaborare giustamente alla crescita dei figli,
- portare una pazienza minima sopportabile per la tua personalità,
- stop

trascorso il tempo tecnico minimo accettabile( variabile a seconda del tipo di personalità) di va dall'avvocato e ci si lascia.


in tutto questo il tradimento non trova sua collocazione .


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> I sensi di colpa rafforzano il proprio senzo del dovere. Quando il mantenimento dello statu quo diventa un esercizio di sforzo sovraumano, accorrono i sensi di colpa. Cio che non facciamo per dovere, lo facciamo per un senso di colpa.
> Forse non sono chiara, ma per me, è stato così a lungo.



Avevo capito bene allora. Per me amore è niente senso del dovere e niente sensi di colpa... sarò sbagliata io...


----------



## Iris (20 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> E' che ognuno di noi non si sceglie mai "a caso" il proprio partner..mai...


 
No micio, a volte lo si sceglie da giovani, senza esperienza...
Per me è stato così...si sceglie una persona per amore, e poi non la si lascia perchè non si vuole ammettere a se stessie agli altri che si è sbagliato scelta.
Ma si sbaglia nella vita, e bisogna perdonarsi.


----------



## Iris (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Avevo capito bene allora. Per me amore è niente senso del dovere e niente sensi di colpa... sarò sbagliata io...


No è giusto.
Anche per me è così. Ma solo adesso.


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> più che:
> - portartarla da un psicologo,
> - farle capire che il suo comportamento crea crisi nel rapporto ed in te uomo,
> - collaborare giustamente alla crescita dei figli,
> ...


E l' effetto che questo può avere sui figli dove lo metti?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Avevo capito bene allora. Per me amore è niente senso del dovere e niente sensi di colpa... sarò sbagliata io...


E credi che non agiscano tuo malgrado quando si attivano?

Quello a cui noi ambiamo è diverso da cio' che mettiamo in pratica...


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

Cancellato x errore... Sorry... Credevo di aver postato due volte..


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No micio, a volte lo si sceglie da giovani, senza esperienza...
> Per me è stato così...si sceglie una persona per amore, e poi non la si lascia perchè non si vuole ammettere a se stessie agli altri che si è sbagliato scelta.
> Ma si sbaglia nella vita, e bisogna perdonarsi.


Perdonarsi è il minimo x farcela.... Sennò crolli...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Penso derivi proprio da quell' energia e quell' amore che hai per la vita che stralipa gia solo dalle tue parole.
> Dall' amore che avrai avuto per tua moglie per decidere di condividere la tua vita con lei nel bene e nel male e soprattutto dall' l' amore che hai per i tuoi bambini che vivo brucia dentro di te.
> E' per loro che devi continuare a sperare e a suonare per la tua orchestra..e per loro che devi continaure a vivere.
> *Un giorno tutta questa tua forza, questa energia farà parte di loro*.


No, Diana, purtroppo non succede così...almeno il più delle volte!

Spesso i figli arrivano a rinfacciarti l'aver subito tutto questo.

Spesso i figli in questo vedono non chiarezza e debolezza nel genitore che subisce (e non vogliono loro sentirsi causa di questo sacrificio non richiesto!)

Spesso percepiscono, specie se piccoli, l'impalpabile tensione che si genera, nelle cose non dette, nelle risposte non date, nei gesti non visti...

Per loro e a loro si dovrebbe sempre la maggior chiarezza possibile...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Queste donne erano malate pure prima....
> la maternità non fa ammalare...c'era qualcosa di sbagliato anche prima.
> Queste donne sono sanguisughe, che spostano l'accento dal marito ai figli...ma sempre sanguisughe sono...
> 
> Almeno per quello che dite, non vorrei essere offensiva.


... non dire baggianate!... sono _persone_... la maternità non è una malattia, figuriamoci!... però, è l'occasione per _s_-combinare i ruoli...


----------



## Iris (20 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, Diana, purtroppo non succede così...almeno il più delle volte!
> 
> Spesso i figli arrivano a rinfacciarti l'aver subito tutto questo.
> 
> ...


Approvo


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> *NON FATTO*


 

dunque l'unica tua remora è stato far trascinare troppo  tempo,13 anni, questo disagio.

a questo punto serve, è necessario che le tue energie vengano convogliate a gestire nei migliori dei modi una buona separazione legale con tua moglie e che tu costruisca un più sano rapporto possibile con i tuoi figli.


quello per il lato padre.

è necessaria per te infine che tu ti comprenda dentro come vuoi vivere l'io JDM.
Uno degli aspetti è se:
- desideri per te essere inserito in una coppia legata da amore, rispetto e stima reciproca
- desideri essere libero di intrattenere rapporti di amicizia e di sesso liberamente e senza vincoli
- desideri startene un po da solo alla ricerca del sè relazionale non ancora completamente  strutturato.


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, Diana, purtroppo non succede così...almeno il più delle volte!
> 
> Spesso i figli arrivano a rinfacciarti l'aver subito tutto questo.
> 
> ...


Con questo stai cercando di dire che la soluzione migliore sarebbe che gli si spiega come stanno le cose e ci si lascia?
Mi sembra evidente che almeno nel caso di bd sono i suoi bambini la vera colla di questo rapporto..


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma si sbaglia nella vita, e bisogna perdonarsi.


e perdonare.


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> E l' effetto che questo può avere sui figli dove lo metti?


l'effetto è molto positivo perchè in tutti i punti scritti c'è il massimo rispetto delle persone.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Anche io ho detto yes.... Ma questo aprirebbe un'altra question... Cosa si poteva fare che non si è fatto ?


... altolà Jim... amico mio... ecco una classica  _trappola psicologica_... ecco il tuo carnefice... il _senno di poi_... amico mio... NULLA... hai fatto TUTTO quello che POTEVI fare e nel modo a te POSSIBILE... non hai fatto TUTTO quello che si SAREBBE potuto fare... ma TUTTO quello che TU potevi fare... sì...


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... altolà Jim... amico mio... ecco una classica _trappola psicologica_... ecco il tuo carnefice... il _senno di poi_... amico mio... NULLA... hai fatto TUTTO quello che POTEVI fare e nel modo a te POSSIBILE... non hai fatto TUTTO quello che si SAREBBE potuto fare... ma TUTTO quello che TU potevi fare... sì...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


>


... forza, amico mio...


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No è giusto.
> Anche per me è così. Ma solo adesso.


Io l'ho capito quando mi sono resa conto di amare davvero. Prima credevo che un amore del genere si potesse avere soltanto verso i propri figli.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No micio, a volte lo si sceglie da giovani, senza esperienza...
> Per me è stato così...si sceglie una persona per amore, e poi non la si lascia perchè non si vuole ammettere a se stessie agli altri che si è sbagliato scelta.
> Ma si sbaglia nella vita, e bisogna perdonarsi.


Ovvio iris..si nasce giovani,non si nasce _vissuti_.sono da'ccordo..oggi sceglieremmo in maniera diversa da ieri, forse


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non dire baggianate!... sono _persone_... la maternità non è una malattia, figuriamoci!... però, è l'occasione per _s_-combinare i ruoli...


concordo col l'amico chen.

con la maternità i ruoli vengono scombinati. rimodulare è essenziale.
chi non capisce questo si sentirà  un bambino trascurato da mamma moglie....
... donna che in realtà aveva solo indole di essere mamma trascurare il ruolo di moglie
.... altro.


se non si riesce umanamente a rimodulare efficacemente tali dinamiche, trascorso u tempo variabile, la coppia scoppia.


in questo però il tradimento non trova alcuna sana e onesta collocazione.


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> l'effetto è molto positivo perchè in tutti i punti scritti c'è il massimo rispetto delle persone.


vallo a speigare a un bambino di 3, 4, 5, anche 10 anni che le cose sono state fatte col massimo rispetto possibile quando si trova a crescere in casa senza padre ed è costretto a vederlo in orari stabiliti, in giorni stabiliti (ammesso e non concesso che la madre sia così permissiva da non rendere anche questi incontri sporadici  poco sereni)
Vivere in casa con dei genitori che si sono diventati intolleranti uno all' altro può essere difficile ma l' effetto che può avere una separazione invece può essere devastante.
Penso che in questi casi si debbano anteporre le necessita dei figli  a tutte le altre..e se c'e la preddisposizione a fare le cose con tutto questo rispetto si può trovare anche il modo di continaure a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto consapevoli che certi sentimenti non esistono più ma non pivando i proprio figli di una delle due figure genitoriali.


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ovvio iris..si nasce giovani,non si nasce _vissuti_.sono da'ccordo..oggi sceglieremmo in maniera diversa da ieri, forse


Uno avèss a fà primm o' viecchje, e aròpp o' giòvane....


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ovvio iris..si nasce giovani,non si nasce _vissuti_.sono da'ccordo..oggi sceglieremmo in maniera diversa da ieri, forse


... semplice-_mente_ perché, udite, udite, ogni giorno ci fa nuovi... hi, hi, hi... e finché le nuove note mantengono l'intervallo giusto, l'armonia permane... se l'intervallo diviene dis-_sonante_... meglio smettere di suonare... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Vivere in casa con dei genitori che si sono diventati intolleranti uno all' altro può essere difficile ma l' effetto che può avere una separazione invece può essere devastante.
> Penso che in questi casi si debbano anteporre le necessita dei figli  a tutte le altre..e se c'e la preddisposizione a fare le cose con tutto questo rispetto si può trovare anche il modo di continaure a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto consapevoli che certi sentimenti non esistono più ma non pivando i proprio figli di una delle due figure genitoriali.


Assolutamente no Diana. E' devastante psicologicamente. Mia figlia aveva un anno quando ci siamo separati e ti assicuro che sta molto meglio adesso di quando assisteva a liti rancori ecc.ecc. Suo padre c'è da padre separato, meglio di prima e più di prima.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> vallo a speigare a un bambino di 3, 4, 5, anche 10 anni che le cose sono state fatte col massimo rispetto possibile quando si trova a crescere in casa senza padre ed è costretto a vederlo in orari stabiliti, in giorni stabiliti (ammesso e non concesso che la madre sia così permissiva da non rendere anche questi incontri sporadici poco sereni)
> Vivere in casa con dei genitori che si sono diventati intolleranti uno all' altro può essere difficile ma l' effetto che può avere una separazione invece può essere devastante.
> Penso che in questi casi si debbano anteporre le necessita dei figli a tutte le altre..e se c'e la preddisposizione a fare le cose con tutto questo rispetto si può trovare anche il modo di continaure a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto consapevoli che certi sentimenti non esistono più ma non pivando i proprio figli di una delle due figure genitoriali.


... aspetta... aspetta... non correre... allora, che fai?... comunichi ai figli che sì, mamma e papà se ne fregano l'un dell'altro ma che, tuttavia, hanno deciso di mantenere insieme un _simulacro_ di famiglia?... una _rappresentazione_ famigliare fittizia?... "_facciamo finta che..._"?... lo psicologo inglese Bateson ha dimostrato che una situazione di questo genere (falsa), è il miglior terreno per allevare dei giovani figli schizofrenici... auguri...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no Diana. E' devastante psicologicamente. Mia figlia aveva un anno quando ci siamo separati e ti assicuro che sta molto meglio adesso di quando assisteva a liti rancori ecc.ecc. Suo padre c'è da padre separato, meglio di prima e più di prima.


... ovvia-_mente_... amica mia... certa-_mente_... sana-_mente_...


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> vallo a speigare a un bambino di 3, 4, 5, anche 10 anni che le cose sono state fatte col massimo rispetto possibile quando si trova a crescere in casa senza padre ed è costretto a vederlo in orari stabiliti, in giorni stabiliti (ammesso e non concesso che la madre sia così permissiva da non rendere anche questi incontri sporadici poco sereni)
> Vivere in casa con dei genitori che si sono diventati intolleranti uno all' altro può essere difficile ma l' effetto che può avere una separazione invece può essere devastante.
> Penso che in questi casi si debbano anteporre le necessita dei figli a tutte le altre..e se c'e la preddisposizione a fare le cose con tutto questo rispetto si può trovare anche il modo di continaure a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto consapevoli che certi sentimenti non esistono più ma non pivando i proprio figli di una delle due figure genitoriali.


 
la necessità dei figli è crescere tra persone serene o che hanno ritrovato la loro serenità.

e questa non la si ottiene certo facendo battaglie in tavola mentre si mangia o tradendo il proprio patner perchè non lo si sopporta più.

ci si separa e si sviluppa l'essere genitori non conviventi.


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta... aspetta... non correre... allora, che fai?... comunichi ai figli che sì, mamma e papà se ne fregano l'un dell'altro ma che, tuttavia, hanno deciso di mantenere insieme un _simulacro_ di famiglia?... una _rappresentazione_ famigliare fittizia?... "_facciamo finta che..._"?... lo psicologo inglese Bateson ha dimostrato che una situazione di questo genere (falsa), è il miglior terreno per allevare dei giovani figli schizofrenici... auguri...


bravo chen, condivido come sempre le tue affermazioni.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> vallo a speigare a un bambino di 3, 4, 5, anche 10 anni che le cose sono state fatte col massimo rispetto possibile quando si trova a crescere in casa senza padre ed è costretto a vederlo in orari stabiliti, in giorni stabiliti (ammesso e non concesso che la madre sia così permissiva da non rendere anche questi incontri sporadici poco sereni)
> Vivere in casa con dei genitori che si sono diventati intolleranti uno all' altro può essere difficile ma l' effetto che può avere una separazione invece può essere devastante.
> Penso che in questi casi si debbano anteporre le necessita dei figli a tutte le altre..e se c'e la preddisposizione a fare le cose con tutto questo rispetto si può trovare anche il modo di continaure a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto consapevoli che certi sentimenti non esistono più ma non pivando i proprio figli di una delle due figure genitoriali.


Diana, credimi, l'importante è far capire loro che il problema è fra i genitori, non fra il padre e la madre nei confronti dei figli. 

L'effetto è devastante se i figli divengono l'arma di ricatto (come quello che sta subendo BD) per compensare reciproche manchevolezze, se su loro scarichi la responsabilità della continuazione o della fine della vita famigliare.

Se certi sentimenti non vi sono più è quasi fisiologico che l'uno o l'altra possano avvertire il rinascere di tali sentimenti per qualcun altro/a e che desideri ricominciare a vivere ed amare appieno..e allora che fai?

Un genitore non viene meno con la separazione, sempre che non vi siano guerre fra i coniugi.
Anche in tal caso esistono però forme coercitive disposte dalla pubblica autorità e non per i genitori, ma nell'interesse dei figli che hanno diritto a vederli e a crescere con entrambi, pur se non vivono sotto lo stesso tetto.


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Diana, credimi, l'importante è far capire loro che il problema è fra i genitori, non fra il padre e la madre nei confronti dei figli.
> condivido
> 
> L'effetto è devastante se i figli divengono l'arma di ricatto (come quello che sta subendo BD) per compensare reciproche manchevolezze, se su loro scarichi la responsabilità della continuazione o della fine della vita famigliare.
> ...


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Diana, credimi, l'importante è far capire loro che il problema è fra i genitori, non fra il padre e la madre nei confronti dei figli.
> 
> L'effetto è devastante se i figli divengono l'arma di ricatto (come quello che sta subendo BD) per compensare reciproche manchevolezze, se su loro scarichi la responsabilità della continuazione o della fine della vita famigliare.
> 
> ...


Si, in teoria.... Nessuna autorità può obbligare un minore a vedere un genitore se non lo vuole... O se gli hanno intimato di non volerlo.... Mai sentito parlare della Parental Alienation Syndrome ?


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no Diana. E' devastante psicologicamente. Mia figlia aveva un anno quando ci siamo separati e ti assicuro che sta molto meglio adesso di quando assisteva a liti rancori ecc.ecc. Suo padre c'è da padre separato, meglio di prima e più di prima.


Penso dipenda da caso a caso.
Io ho esperienza di persone a me molto vicine in cui la mancanza del padre in casa (sebbene lo vedessero a intervalli regolari) ha avuto quell' effeto devastante che tu dici di aver risparmiato a tua figlia.
Bisogna consocere i propri limiti e sapere se si è in grado di sostenere una separazione in casa almeno fino a  quando i figli non sono maturi.In fondo si sono fatte delle scelte mettendoli al mondo e bisogna assumersi le proprie responsabilità anteponendoli alle proprie necessità . Ci sono casi in cui invece bisogna avere l' intelligenza e la maturità di capire che non si può assolutamente più vivere sotto lo  stesso tetto e cercare di fare comunque la scelta meno nociva per i figli...ma consentimi di dire che in questo caso viene tolto loro qualcosa.


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Si, in teoria.... Nessuna autorità può obbligare un minore a vedere un genitore se non lo vuole... O se gli hanno intimato di non volerlo.... Mai sentito parlare della Parental Alienation Syndrome ?


alora se tu hai fondati sospetti che i tuoi figli non ti vogliano vedere perchè affetti da PAS non fai altro che andare in tribunale con un ricorso urgente e far disporre una ctu a te, figli e moglie minimo affinchè venga stabilito quanto affermi.

 con tutte le conseguenze anche pesanti del caso.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> bravo chen, condivido come sempre le tue affermazioni.


... cat, amore mio... lo sai che qui mi odiano?... per fortuna ci sei tu... è stato bellissimo l'altra sera... la tua pelle vellutata... i tuoi occhi _di_ mare _di_ zaffiro... le tue mani... tu non cammini... tu danzi... tu non guardi... accarezzi con gli occhi... una nota di un sax... il gesto di un artista... questo sei tu...


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Penso dipenda da caso a caso.
> Io ho esperienza di persone a me molto vicine in cui la mancanza del padre in casa (sebbene lo vedessero a intervalli regolari) ha avuto quell' effeto devastante che tu dici di aver risparmiato a tua figlia.
> Bisogna consocere i propri limiti e sapere se si è in grado di sostenere una separazione in casa almeno fino a quando i figli non sono maturi.In fondo si sono fatte delle scelte mettendoli al mondo e bisogna assumersi le proprie responsabilità anteponendoli alle proprie necessità . Ci sono casi in cui invece bisogna avere l' intelligenza e la maturità di capire che non si può assolutamente più vivere sotto lo stesso tetto e cercare di fare comunque la scelta meno nociva per i figli...*ma consentimi di dire che in questo caso viene tolto loro qualcosa*.


E' la scelta tra il "meno peggio", Diana.... Io ho mollato nella speranza di ricostruire dall'esterno. Proprio come racconta MK, che parla di una presenza migliore, adesso che il suo ex è padre separato...
A me è stata negata anche questa possibilità...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... cat, amore mio... lo sai che qui mi odiano?... per fortuna ci sei tu... è stato bellissimo l'altra sera... la tua pelle vellutata... i tuoi occhi _di_ mare _di_ zaffiro... le tue mani... tu non cammini... tu danzi... tu non guardi... accarezzi con gli occhi... una nota di un sax... il gesto di un artista... questo sei tu...


Sei un paraculo nato...


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Penso dipenda da caso a caso.
> Io ho esperienza di persone a me molto vicine in cui la mancanza del padre in casa (sebbene lo vedessero a intervalli regolari) ha avuto quell' effeto devastante che tu dici di aver risparmiato a tua figlia.
> Bisogna consocere i propri limiti e sapere se si è in grado di sostenere una separazione in casa almeno fino a quando i figli non sono maturi.In fondo si sono fatte delle scelte mettendoli al mondo e bisogna assumersi le proprie responsabilità anteponendoli alle proprie necessità . Ci sono casi in cui invece bisogna avere l' intelligenza e la maturità di capire che non si può assolutamente più vivere sotto lo stesso tetto e cercare di fare comunque la scelta meno nociva per i figli...ma consentimi di dire che in questo caso viene tolto loro qualcosa.


 

tu per esempio convivi con tuo padre eppure dalle parole che tu scrivi si intravvede che nemmeno tu abbia un gran che rapporto fecondo  d'affetti con lui.
mi sbaglio?


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> alora se tu hai fondati sospetti che i tuoi figli non ti vogliano vedere perchè affetti da PAS non fai altro che andare in tribunale con un ricorso urgente e far disporre una ctu a te, figli e moglie minimo affinchè venga stabilito quanto affermi.
> 
> con tutte le conseguenze anche pesanti del caso.


E' stata già disposta.....


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Si, in teoria.... Nessuna autorità può obbligare un minore a vedere un genitore se non lo vuole... O se gli hanno intimato di non volerlo.... Mai sentito parlare della Parental Alienation Syndrome ?


JDM conosco molto da vicino la situazione, te lo garantisco.

Mia nipote, la figlia di mio fratello è purtroppo stata al centro di una devastante guerra tra lui e la mia ex cognata al punto che i servizi sociali son arrivati a mandarla in comunità, senza far sapere ai genitori dove l'avevano inviata!"( al limite del sequestro di persona ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )
Mio fratello rinunciò, nell'interesse della figlia, alla richiesta di affidamento congiunto lasciando a malincuore che lei vivesse con quella squilibrata della madre.... 

Ma non ha mai rinunciato a cercare di vederla, anche se ha poi sbagliato pretendendo di riequilibrare nei momenti (pochi) che l'aveva con sè, ai danni che le venivano fatti dal punto di vista psicologico e di educazione, generando ovviamente in lei il senso del rifiuto per il padre che le dava regole, contrapposto alla madre con cui poteve fare quel che le saltava in mente!
E oggi, che ha vent'anni, purtroppo si vedono gli effetti su questa povera ragazza...


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Diana, credimi, l'importante è far capire loro che il problema è fra i genitori, non fra il padre e la madre nei confronti dei figli.
> 
> *L'effetto è devastante se i figli divengono l'arma di ricatto (come quello che sta subendo BD) per compensare reciproche manchevolezze, se su loro scarichi la responsabilità della continuazione o della fine della vita famigliare.*
> 
> ...


Purtroppo è quello che succede la maggior aprte elle volte.
I genitori usano i figli per ricattare, ferire, riversare tutta la loro rabbia.
Sono accecati dal loro dolore e non si rendono conto di riversarlo su di loro..
E il bambino lo assorbe inevitabilmente.
In fondo cosa ne sa un bambino cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato?
Ci può solo essere la speranza che lo capisca più in la una volta diventatto adulto..


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> In fondo si sono fatte delle scelte mettendoli al mondo e bisogna assumersi le proprie responsabilità anteponendoli alle proprie necessità


Diana i genitori dovrebbero volere il bene dei loro figli, e insegnare loro l'amore. Quello vero che non è responsabilità dovere rinuncia ipocrisia. E l'amore non è facciamo finta di essere la famigliola felice...  Almeno io la penso così.


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> E' stata già disposta.....


benissimo. raccogli allora le tue forze interiori  e preparati ad affrontarla nei migliori dei modi.
La ctu è sempre una gran brutta esperienza perchè ci denuda da ogni privacy psicologica.
riesce abbastanza spesso però a rendere bene l'idea di come è la reale dinamica famigliare.


la psicologa che ti somministrerà i test e ti farà i colloqui non deve trovarti però così come sei ora, perso in un vuoto interiore che non capisci nemmeno tu.

ti invito in questa tua fase storica di vita a concentrarti nella tua dimensionalità genitoriale.

vai per gradi ma ora è fondamentale che tu abbia chiare le idee di te stesso.


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> In fondo cosa ne sa un bambino cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato?
> Ci può solo essere la speranza che lo capisca più in la una volta diventatto adulto..



Diana ... va beh Chen sto zitta, ho capito...


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> E' la scelta tra il "meno peggio", Diana.... Io ho mollato nella speranza di ricostruire dall'esterno. Proprio come racconta MK, che parla di una presenza migliore, adesso che il suo ex è padre separato...
> A me è stata negata anche questa possibilità...


Non mollare Jdm. I tuoi figli, anche se non lo sanno ancora forse, hanno bisogno di te.
Prenditele le tue possibilità se li ami davvero, loro prima di tutto.


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... cat, amore mio... lo sai che qui mi odiano?... per fortuna ci sei tu... è stato bellissimo l'altra sera... la tua pelle vellutata... i tuoi occhi _di_ mare _di_ zaffiro... le tue mani... tu non cammini... tu danzi... tu non guardi... accarezzi con gli occhi... una nota di un sax... il gesto di un artista... questo sei tu...


 





   non favello.
ogni verba è inutile.
lascio scorrere  in me sensazioni scaturite da tali dolci parole.


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> JDM conosco molto da vicino la situazione, te lo garantisco.
> 
> Mia nipote, la figlia di mio fratello è purtroppo stata al centro di una devastante guerra tra lui e la mia ex cognata al punto che i servizi sociali son arrivati a mandarla in comunità, senza far sapere ai genitori dove l'avevano inviata!"( al limite del sequestro di persona !
> 
> ...


Lo so, Fedi.... E' una pena... A volte non so dove sbattere la testa.... Ma non mi lascerò andare, mai... Lei vorrebbe vedermi distrutto, dentro e fuori. E questo mi dà la forza... Sono rifiorito fuori, e sono abbastanza forte dentro x reggere il dolore. Cerco nuovi contatti, nuovi interessi....Sto imparando a 44 anni a suonare la chitarra, e procedo in fretta.... 
Quando si aprirà un varco con i miei figli, se mai si aprirà, mi ci infilerò con tutta la forza che ho... 
Ho le spalle larghe e forti


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Diana i genitori dovrebbero volere il bene dei loro figli, e insegnare loro l'amore. Quello vero che non è responsabilità dovere rinuncia ipocrisia. E l'amore non è facciamo finta di essere la famigliola felice... Almeno io la penso così.


Crederanno sicuramente in un amore unico e inscindibile dividendosi tra l' uno e l' altro..
L' amore verso un figlio è anche dovere, responsabilità..ma non ipocrisia. Non dobbiamo far finta di niente, al momento giusto e nel modo giusto si metterà al corrente il bambino/a della situazione..ma almeno lo si cresce insieme.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

*jdm*

jdm, ma perchè lei vuole vederti distrutto?
io non potrei mai fare questo al padre dei miei figli.............


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Diana ... va beh Chen sto zitta, ho capito...


Cosa hai capito?


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> jdm, ma perchè lei vuole vederti distrutto?
> io non potrei mai fare questo al padre dei miei figli.............


 Tu forse no, ma esistono donne così..credimi.


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> jdm, ma perchè lei vuole vederti distrutto?
> io non potrei mai fare questo al padre dei miei figli.............


Perchè sono andato via dalla gabbia... E lei senza di me non ha alcuna identità..

DEVO UCCIDERTI LASCIANDOTI VIVO, PERCHE' FUGGI ? ALLORA TI UCCIDO A DISTANZA....


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (20 Settembre 2007)

*caro tuareg...*



tuareg ha detto:


> Il problema sono io!
> non è mia moglie e non è neanche l'altra..
> Di questo ne sono ultraconsapevole..
> Non devo essere ipocrita con me stesso e nemmeno con gli altri..
> ...


 
Non ho letto tutte le risposte al tuo post per mancanza di tempo (sono in ufficio e ho i minuti contati) magari sarò ripetitiva.....
Il problema è che non parli più con tua moglie. Dille che stai male, che ti senti trascurato che vorresti un po' di attenzione! ....Lei non se ne accorge perchè è troppo presa dal questo suo compito enorme di essere madre. Magari (senza il magari va!)  anche lei ha bisogno di sentirsi di nuovo donna e amante. Desiderata. E ha bisogno più che mai del suo compagno vicino. 
Non avere paura di confrontarti con lei anche se pensi che potresti farle del male.
Spesso noi donnine diamo per scontate tante cose, sbagliando...e/o ci chiudiamo a riccio...diventiamo isteriche e paturniose,specialmente con il nostro sfogo più vicino, cioè voi papini! Mettila di fronte al tuo disagio perchè credo che con il giusto dialogo riuscirete a venirvi incontro. 
Sicuramente sta concentrando le sue energie su qualcosa che la spaventa e la rende nervosa e inadeguata (perchè un bimbetto totalmente dipendente  è bellissimo, ma scatena un sacco di paure!).....ma troverà il tempo di ascoltarti.
In fondo sei solo confuso. E siete soprattutto ancora in tempo.
Quello che ti dà l'altra è semplicemente attenzione. 
Bacio e in bocca al lupo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ciao


----------



## La Lupa (20 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> JDM conosco molto da vicino la situazione, te lo garantisco.
> 
> Mia nipote, la figlia di mio fratello è purtroppo stata al centro di una devastante guerra tra lui e la mia ex cognata al punto che i servizi sociali son arrivati a mandarla in comunità, senza far sapere ai genitori dove l'avevano inviata!"( al limite del sequestro di persona !
> 
> ...


Mamma mia, che brividi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però io mi chiedo... torno a bomba... tua cognata Trotti... era stronza anche prima?
Dì la verità!

Non è possibile che una persona si trasformi in un mostro simile (a meno che non ci scappi di testa) dai!

E una donna di media intelligenza e cultura si comporterebbe così se scoprisse che suo marito è un pedofilo!
E' un pedofilo tuo fratello?
Se non lo è... come è possibile un comportamento simile?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che brutte storie.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Perchè sono andato via dalla gabbia... E lei senza di me non ha alcuna identità..
> 
> DEVO UCCIDERTI LASCIANDOTI VIVO, PERCHE' FUGGI ? ALLORA TI UCCIDO A DISTANZA....


hai  mai provato a parlare con sue amiche o madre o sorelle per capire? Tu sei andato via, vero, ma la situazione era degenerata prima, no?


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> tu per esempio convivi con tuo padre eppure dalle parole che tu scrivi si intravvede che nemmeno tu abbia un gran che rapporto fecondo d'affetti con lui.
> mi sbaglio?


Io sono stata messo in mezzo, usata come tramite, punto di sfogo.
Mi sono satti raccontati tradimento, motivazioni, colpe..cose anche vecchissime che a un figlio non è dato sapere.
Per anni mi hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello dicendomi che era meglio per tutti se si separavano.
E poi dopo anni sono tornati insieme..e notando la mia chiusura a questa cosa (perchè non è che sia stato facile epr me accetatre il fatto che era meglio che si seperavano e aiutare i miei fratellia d accettarlo) mi hanno anche incolpato di non volere "l' unione della famiglia".

secondo te io ora cosa dovrei pensare?


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Se li facevano prima due conti, si mostravano più responsabili ed adulti e ora eravamo tutti più felici.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Io sono stata messo in mezzo, usata come tramite, punto di sfogo.
> Mi sono satti raccontati tradimento, motivazioni, colpe..cose anche vecchissime che a un figlio non è dato sapere.
> Per anni mi hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello dicendomi che era meglio per tutti se si separavano.
> E poi dopo anni sono tornati insieme..e notando la mia chiusura a questa cosa (perchè non è che sia stato facile epr me accetatre il fatto che era meglio che si seperavano e aiutare i miei fratellia d accettarlo) mi hanno anche incolpato di non volere "l' unione della famiglia".
> ...


che con loro devi parlare chiaro. una volta per tutte. e dirgli che ti ha fatto soffrire tanto essere in mezzo...... mamma mia diana, tu c'hai un passato..... però seppellisci e vai avanti..... da donnina, come lo eri a 13 anni...... forse devi tornare un pò bambina......
Comunque le storie sono tutte diverse e la differenza la fanno gli adulti, l loro comportamento e atteggiamento. A meno che non si parli di due bambini che si contendono e schierano i loro bambini...... tristissimo.........


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> hai mai provato a parlare con sue amiche o madre o sorelle per capire? Tu sei andato via, vero, ma la situazione era degenerata prima, no?


Niente amiche
Niente sorelle
Fratelli e padre con problemi, mentali e non
Sua madre fa parte del problema, è una idiota incapace, reduce da esaurimenti nervosi a catena

La situazione è degenerata quando è arrivato il primo figlio. Accettava solo la sua famiglia, dalla quale mi aveva pregato x anni di portarla via. Ci eravamo sposati con un anno di anticipo xchè non ce la faceva più.
Poi ha deciso di tornare figlia, quando è diventata madre...
Ed a me un calcio nel culo
E con una famiglia paranoide alle spalle che adesso cerca di recuperare il male che le ha fatto da bambina, cancellandomi, immagina che idillio....


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che con loro devi parlare chiaro. una volta per tutte. e dirgli che ti ha fatto soffrire tanto essere in mezzo...... mamma mia diana, tu c'hai un passato..... però seppellisci e vai avanti..... da donnina, come lo eri a 13 anni...... forse devi tornare un pò bambina......
> Comunque le storie sono tutte diverse e la differenza la fanno gli adulti, l loro comportamento e atteggiamento. A meno che non si parli di due bambini che si contendono e schierano i loro bambini...... tristissimo.........


Ci ho provato ma non ho ottenuto granchè.
Ora stanno relativamente bene insieme tra alti e bassi ma quando litigano ancora cercano di mettermi in mezzo.
A volte cerco di farli ragionare, av olte mi chiudo in me stessa e non voglio sapere o sentire niente.
Il vero problema credo sia che non riesco a perdonarli.


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Ci ho provato ma non ho ottenuto granchè.
> Ora stanno relativamente bene insieme tra alti e bassi ma quando litigano ancora cercano di mettermi in mezzo.
> A volte cerco di farli ragionare, av olte mi chiudo in me stessa e non voglio sapere o sentire niente.
> Il vero problema credo sia che non riesco a perdonarli.



Diana togliti dai loro problemi. Pensa alla TUA vita. Che rabbia mi viene, che rabbia...


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> al momento giusto e nel modo giusto si metterà al corrente il bambino/a della situazione..


Sul modo concordo, il momento? Quando arriva il momento giusto?


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

vedi Diana...se si separavano da brave persone mature senza mettere in mezzo i figli, senza tradire prima di separarsi e poi erano dei bravi genitori al di fuori della coppia era meglio per te.

crescevi con la fiducia , correttezza, onestà dentro di te.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Ci ho provato ma non ho ottenuto granchè.
> Ora stanno relativamente bene insieme tra alti e bassi ma quando litigano ancora cercano di mettermi in mezzo.
> A volte cerco di farli ragionare, av olte mi chiudo in me stessa e non voglio sapere o sentire niente.
> Il vero problema credo sia che non riesco a perdonarli.


la prossima volta alza le mani e digli "siete adulti, risolvetela da adulti."
e allontanati sorridendo. e che caxxo! ai grandi a volte serve un corso di crescita accelerata!
Basta cercare di farli ragionare o chiuderti. Esci e vivi la tua vita e se uqando torni ci provano ancora gli rispondi che hai già dato a sufficienza quando eri ragazzina!
Diana, tu sei pacata e equilibrata e ci scommetto che gli dici le cose con calma, cervadno di farli ragionare. su di loro e sulle tue ferite. ma *certe cose hanno bisogno di essere urlate, gridate, con pianti, battere di piedi e quant'altro.*


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> vedi Diana...se si separavano da brave persone mature senza mettere in mezzo i figli, senza tradire prima di separarsi e poi erano dei bravi genitori al di fuori della coppia era meglio per te.
> 
> crescevi con la fiducia , correttezza, onestà dentro di te.


Soprattutto fiducia...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mamma mia, che brividi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, ovviamente si!

Classica figlia viziata, con qualche problema che non ha mai voluto riconoscere (e che ha anche mia nipote, che ha sempre negato, perchè la figlia di... non poteva aver problemi), per fartela breve, sposati perchè lei incinta (in teoria non poteva aver figli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), separati dopo quattro anni...

Per inquadrare il personaggio ti dico solo questo: con me, che ho sempre cercato di mediare fra loro e per mia nipote, e che credo in fondo stimasse, dopo circa cinque anni che non ci vedevamo ci incontriamo per caso in ospedale mentre io sono al cellulare e la vedo su una panchina con mia nipote...indovina la prima cosa che ha notato? "Ohhh ma quello è l'ultimo modello della nokia, me lo fai vedere?!!?"


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Niente amiche
> Niente sorelle
> Fratelli e padre con problemi, mentali e non
> Sua madre fa parte del problema, è una idiota incapace, reduce da esaurimenti nervosi a catena
> ...


 
Jdm, tua moglie è sempre stata figlia e tu suo padre:
- tu l'hai portata via da quei genitori che forse volevano farla crescere
- tu l'hai protetta dal mondo, accudendola, MANTENENDOLA, vezzeggiandola
- lei nel momento di assumere il ruolo di madre e non più di figlia,( con la nascita del vostro primo figlio) alle tue giuste pretese che lei crescesse, lei in risposta è tornata tra le braccia dei suoi genitori a continuare a fare la figlia.
- con la separazione lei continua a fare come dici la figlia, inglobata nuovamente nel vecchio suo nucleo famigliare.
- i tuoi figli un giorno non tanto lontano faranno da padre e madre ad una donna, la loro madre, che sarà capace a ogni piè sospinto a lamentarsi con loro di come è stata disgraziata la sua vita, di quanto lei sia un essee indifeso etc.


queste cose tu le dovresti far presente alla ctu.


----------



## JDM (20 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Jdm, tua moglie è sempre stata figlia e tu suo padre:
> - tu l'hai portata via da quei genitori che forse volevano farla crescere
> - tu l'hai protetta dal mondo, accudendola, MANTENENDOLA, vezzeggiandola
> - lei nel momento di assumere il ruolo di madre e non più di figlia,( con la nascita del vostro primo figlio) alle tue giuste pretese che lei crescesse, lei in risposta è tornata tra le braccia dei suoi genitori a continuare a fare la figlia.
> ...


Come ha fatto sua madre con lei ..... Che però aveva davvero un mostro al suo fianco. 

Bello, Cat. Ho fatto copia incolla come promemoria. Mi servirà....


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Come ha fatto sua madre con lei ..... Che però aveva davvero un mostro al suo fianco.
> 
> Bello, Cat. Ho fatto copia incolla come promemoria. Mi servirà....


 
in questo tuo caso la ctu può essere veramente utile.
La psicologa etrapolerà tutti queste forme del vivere sbagliato di tua moglie.
Imposta lo spiegare il tuo matrimonio, le tue dinamiche di rapporto di coppia facendo sempre presente questo.

dimostrati uomo cresciuto, in equilibrio con se stesso affinchè la ctu colga veramente quale è il bene dei tuoi figli e in che contesto abitativo e famigliare sia meglio che si sviluppi.


----------



## sarah (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> jdm, ma perchè lei vuole vederti distrutto?
> io non potrei mai fare questo al padre dei miei figli.............



sei proprio piccolina, grande ... e lo dico senza offesa, ma con tenerezza.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> sei proprio piccolina, grande ... e lo dico senza offesa, ma con tenerezza.


sì, per queste cose spero di rimanerlo.......


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2007)

*ed io...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> sì, per queste cose spero di rimanerlo.......


... faccio il tifo perchè tu lo rimanga!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sul modo concordo, il momento? Quando arriva il momento giusto?


Chi meglio di una mamma DOVREBBE saperlo?
Quando e se diventero` madre spero di non dovermi ritrovare a scegliere questi tipi di "momenti giusti" per i miei bambini.


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> vedi Diana...se si separavano da brave persone mature senza mettere in mezzo i figli, senza tradire prima di separarsi e poi erano dei bravi genitori al di fuori della coppia era meglio per te.
> 
> crescevi con la fiducia , correttezza, onestà dentro di te.


Dalle mie parti si dice..se mia nonna aveva le ruote era una carretta.
Purtroppo non tutto va sempre come dovrebbe cat ma in ogni caso anche figli di genitori separati vengono su come brave persone.


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti si dice..se mia nonna aveva le ruote era una carretta.
> Purtroppo non tutto va sempre come dovrebbe cat *ma in ogni caso anche figli di genitori* *separati vengono su come brave persone*.


appunto . è quello che ti ho detto io.

sei tu che post fa hai affermato che è meglio per i genitori rimanere in casa e non separarsi anche se si è in crisi e questo per il bene dei figli.

fa mente locale.


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> appunto . è quello che ti ho detto io.
> 
> sei tu che post fa hai affermato che è meglio per i genitori rimanere in casa e non separarsi anche se si è in crisi e questo per il bene dei figli.
> 
> fa mente locale.


Si certo, ma purtroppo questo non e` sempre possibile. Post fa ho anche detto che dipende dai casi. 
Io parlo da figlia.
Se io, da figlia,potessi scegliere, sceglierei di vivere con mio padre.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Settembre 2007)

sì ma... tuareg che fine ha fatto?
pensavo ad una cosa, fra me e me medesima, sì, insomma, come mai così tanti uomini giovani hanno bisogno di un affetto fuori casa?
io per prima, che ci sono già passata in questi casini qua, mi do' come spiegazione il fatto che per molte donne, lo scopo è fare una famiglia perché così fan tutte.
arrivate allo scopo, ecco che il marito diventa una proprietà, esattamente come la fiat punto comprata a rate. 
cioè, capitemi. non è che smettono di fare le mogli. smettono di fare le compagne.
per la serie. te stai buono lì, a cuccia, che ci son qua io che so, vedo, prevedo e decido.
tutto questo non può che far sentire un uomo/marito/padre un bancomat. e siccome non si vive di solo pane...
ovviamente, il mio discorso vale solo per quel tipo di mogli, eh...


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Chi meglio di una mamma DOVREBBE saperlo?
> Quando e se diventero` madre spero di non dovermi ritrovare a scegliere questi tipi di "momenti giusti" per i miei bambini.


Diana i genitori sono due, un padre e una madre. E dovrebbero avere stessi diritti e stessi doveri davanti ai propri figli. Altrimenti non se ne esce più. Non c'è qualcuno che deve sacrificare la propria vita per mandare avanti la baracca... Il bene dei figli dovrebbe essere la priorità di ENTRAMBI i genitori.


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> per molte donne, lo scopo è fare una famiglia perché così fan tutte.


Donne e uomini Anna. Ci si sposa perché si deve ... ci vorrebbe un'educazione sentimentale, ma la vita è difficile, ci si accontenta e prima o poi...


----------



## Old Diana (21 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Diana *i genitori sono due, un padre e una madre. E dovrebbero avere stessi diritti e stessi doveri davanti ai propri figli.* Altrimenti non se ne esce più. Non c'è qualcuno che deve sacrificare la propria vita per mandare avanti la baracca... Il bene dei figli dovrebbe essere la priorità di ENTRAMBI i genitori.


E` proprio quello che sto cercando di dire Ek, se non vivono sotto lo stesso tetto e` molto difficile che riescano ed esercitare stessi diritti e doveri verso i propri figli..


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> E` proprio quello che sto cercando di dire Ek, se non vivono sotto lo stesso tetto e` molto difficile che riescano ed esercitare stessi diritti e doveri verso i propri figli..


 
e per te la soluzione è ,anche se si odiano, si tradiscono, si avvelenano le vite, farli vivere sotto lo stesso tetto per il bene dei figli?


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> E` proprio quello che sto cercando di dire Ek, se non vivono sotto lo stesso tetto e` molto difficile che riescano ed esercitare stessi diritti e doveri verso i propri figli..


Non è così Diana, certo ci vogliono cuore e intelligenza, ma ti assicuro che è possibile anche se non si coabita.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> E` proprio quello che sto cercando di dire Ek, se non vivono sotto lo stesso tetto e` molto difficile che riescano ed esercitare stessi diritti e doveri verso i propri figli..


Senza cadere nella banalità, non è questione SOLAMENTE  di tempo passato insieme nello stesso luogo, magari uno davanti al pc, l'altro a letto a leggere e i figli con la tv a far da balia!


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senza cadere nella banalità, non è questione SOLAMENTE  di tempo passato insieme nello stesso luogo, magari uno davanti al pc, l'altro a letto a leggere e i figli con la tv a far da balia!


Assolutamente d'accordo Fedi!


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo Fedi!


 
infatti


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

Ragazzi, però io da adolescente coi miei ci parlavo a apranzo, cena e un pò dopo cena, ma già i ragazzini stanno sulle loro, ora non mi potete dire che passando meno tempo ma di maggiore qualità le cose vanno bene uguale, no? I figli hanno bisogno di sapere che i genitori sono lì e di loro possono fidarsi e su di loro contare, non possono aspettare il w-end su due col papi per raccontare un episodio o dialogare su un dubbio.... è dura da divorziati. Ci vorrebbe una coppia così evoluta da dare ai figli la propria presenza anche senza stare insime. Penso ai rari casi in cui i padri si fermano spesso a cena o portano fuori l'ex famiglia riunita per il bene dei figli.... purtroppo nei divorzi il bene dei figli non è la priorità (generalizzazione ovvia).


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Penso ai rari casi in cui i padri si fermano spesso a cena o portano fuori l'ex famiglia riunita per il bene dei figli.... .


ci si arriverà presto vedrai, la famiglia allargata non è un'utopia...


----------



## Iris (21 Settembre 2007)

*Grande 82*

Ma il divorzio non è un bene per i figli. E' il minore dei mali!!!!
Questo io l'ho sempre detto. E' chiaro che per i figli una famiglia unita, con dei genitori che si amano, è la migliore delle condizioni...ma se l'amore viene a mancare, è preferibile una situazione di onestà: due genitori divorziati che comunque amano i figli.
E' vero che non è facile fare i genitori in caso di divorzio ( in realtà non è mai facile fare i genitori), ma l'amore per i figli è un sentimento talmente forte che riesce a superare anche difficoltà oggettive. Si sentecomunque, se c'è.

P.S. Io ho avuto una famiglia tradizionale, ma non ho mai parlato con i miei. Sicuramente i miei bimbi hanno più confidenza con i loro genitori, di quanto mia sorella ed io avessimo con i miei sposatissimi mamma e papà.


----------



## Old Diana (21 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senza cadere nella banalità, non è questione SOLAMENTE di tempo passato insieme nello stesso luogo, magari uno davanti al pc, l'altro a letto a leggere e i figli con la tv a far da balia!


 Fedi ci sono casi e casi e questo lo abbiamo capito.
C'e` il genitore ch enon riesce ad essere presente per il proprio figlio anche vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto ( e io ne so qualcosa credimi) e quello che da tutto se stesso anche a km di distanza.
Quello che cercavo di dire, ma forse sono infelice a spiegarmi, e` che se si potesse trovare il modo civile di convivere nelal stessa casa io (genitore) preferirei dare ai miei figli la possibilita` di crescere con l'esempio costante dei genitori.
E` ovvio che ci sono casi in cui questo puo` avere risultare addirittura nocivo per un bambino ma io esprimevo una opinione personale riportata a quella che probabilmente sarebbero le mie priorita` da genitore ( e ovvio che dovrebbero essere anche quelle del mio ipotetico partner)


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> in realtà non è mai facile fare i genitori


----------



## Old Diana (21 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma il divorzio non è un bene per i figli. E' il minore dei mali!!!!
> Questo io l'ho sempre detto. E' chiaro che per i figli una famiglia unita, con dei genitori che si amano, è la migliore delle condizioni...ma se l'amore viene a mancare, è preferibile *una situazione di onestà*: due genitori divorziati che comunque amano i figli.
> E' vero che non è facile fare i genitori in caso di divorzio ( in realtà non è mai facile fare i genitori), ma l'amore per i figli è un sentimento talmente forte che riesce a superare anche difficoltà oggettive. Si sentecomunque, se c'è.
> 
> ...


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Iris ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma il divorzio non è un bene per i figli. E' il minore dei mali!!!!
> ...


----------



## Old Diana (21 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Diana ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tu non hai avuto una famiglia tradizionale.
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dove l'ho scritto scusa? Assolutamente no. Ho detto anzi di averci un rapporto forse relativamente piu` sereno che con mia madre.
> ...


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

quando ci si sposa si dovrebbe cercare di ESSERE FEDELI IL PIù POSSIBILE, altrimenti  nell'ipotesi che una scappattela può sempre capitare tanto vale che s irimane single così non si ha ne rimorsi ne si fanno soffire gli altri


----------

